# Hunting "Badges"?



## Clever Moniker

I think we should have hunting "badges"... I mean, we have badges to show and support the accomplishments of target shooting, why not hunting?

It would also be an excellent way for others to see who has experience in hunting and who doesn't... I have heard it is a common complaint that non-hunters are giving hunters advice on the forums, but this would easily alleviate this issue.

We could have a little squirrel head badge, or a rabbit head badge, or even just a single "hunter" badge no matter what game you have taken.

The rules would be simple:

1) The game must be taken on video with the shooter in view.

2) You must cook the game, and share the recipe.

I dunno, just an idea but it would be a good way to promote hunting, as well as eating the game you take!

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## squirrel squasher

I like this idea


----------



## Clever Moniker

squirrel squasher said:


> I like this idea


Heck yea you do! Haha. Lets support the hunters as much as we support the target shooters!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I'm diggin' the notion...good idea, friend! I could see some taking umbrage with the filming of little critters meeting their demise, though. Cries of "bad image for the sport", & "prohibitions will be instituted" will abound. I could see this very thread ending up with a lock...
Great idea though; it has my vote!


----------



## Clever Moniker

Tentacle Toast said:


> I'm diggin' the notion...good idea, friend! I could see some taking umbrage with the filming of little critters meeting their demise, though. Cries of "bad image for the sport", & "prohibitions will be instituted" will abound. I could see this very thread ending up with a lock...
> Great idea though; it has my vote!


Lock this thread? Of course man... I believe that too...

"I suspect even now orders are being shouted into telephones and men with guns will soon be on their way." Haha.


----------



## August West

This would be a tough one, the video confirmation would be really tough especially for those that hunt alone. Clever this one maybe all you.


----------



## Clever Moniker

August West said:


> This would be a tough one, the video confirmation would be really tough especially for those that hunt alone. Clever this one might be all you.


Could there be an alternate form of verification??


----------



## Crac

"Good Luck"


----------



## August West

No not that I could think of but video can be cheated as well.

I agree about the non hunters in the hunting section or giving hunting advice but most I have seen preface their remarks with "I am not a hunter but" or "I am a vegetarian but if things got bad and I needed to hunt". LOL

My second favorite posts are theoretical self defense threads. HAHAHA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

August West said:


> This would be a tough one, the video confirmation would be really tough especially for those that hunt alone. Clever this one maybe all you.


Maybe sport a gopro on a hat brim, or something to that effect. It would be a challenge....


Clever Moniker said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a tough one, the video confirmation would be really tough especially for those that hunt alone. Clever this one might be all you.
> 
> 
> 
> Could there be an alternate form of verification??
Click to expand...

...I'd imagine that pics of the kill, with subsequent photos of the cleaning &/or meal prep would do it. This is a pretty honest lot; I can't see too many here further defiling roadkill for a digital badge...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clever Moniker said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm diggin' the notion...good idea, friend! I could see some taking umbrage with the filming of little critters meeting their demise, though. Cries of "bad image for the sport", & "prohibitions will be instituted" will abound. I could see this very thread ending up with a lock...
> Great idea though; it has my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> Lock this thread? Of course man... I believe that too...
> 
> "I suspect even now orders are being shouted into telephones and men with guns will soon be on their way." Haha.
Click to expand...

....you'd be suprised what's been locked here...


----------



## lightgeoduck

I see where you are coming from, and I have mad respect for hunters with a slingshot, but the badge idea might not go as well as target badges.

Let me explain, this isn't coming from a mind set of who will be offended, this is coming from the reason for target badges and how some would have to achieve them.. With targets and the badges it was to encourage people to get out and shoot, and push oneself to improve their skills. Yes, a few get the badges real easily, but their are many that worked hard to get to that point, and not counting the tries that never get posted. There is one thing having multiple attempts at cans, cards, matches and paper.. And another at having these attempts to transfer over to a living creature. I know, I for one, don't want to encourage a person to try hunting with a slingshot just to get a badge, just for the fact that they might not be ready to hunt with a slingshot..

With that being said, if the idea ever did blossum. I believe in order to compete for a hunting badge they would have to first max out with the target badges... Not that it necessarily defines ones abilities one way or the other, but the prerequisites would prevent anyone inexperienced with the slingshot getting into something they are not ready to be in.

LGD


----------



## Clever Moniker

Tentacle Toast said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a tough one, the video confirmation would be really tough especially for those that hunt alone. Clever this one maybe all you.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sport a gopro on a hat brim, or something to that effect. It would be a challenge....
> 
> 
> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a tough one, the video confirmation would be really tough especially for those that hunt alone. Clever this one might be all you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could there be an alternate form of verification??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I'd imagine that pics of the kill, with subsequent photos of the cleaning &/or meal prep would do it. This is a pretty honest lot; I can't see too many here further defiling roadkill for a digital badge...
Click to expand...

Go pro is an awesome idea! I think there would have to be meal prep shown or it would be a no go.


----------



## Clever Moniker

lightgeoduck said:


> I see where you are coming from, and I have mad respect for hunters with a slingshot, but the badge idea might not go as well as target badges.
> 
> Let me explain, this isn't coming from a mind set of who will be offended, this is coming from the reason for target badges and how some would have to achieve them.. With targets and the badges it was to encourage people to get out and shoot, and push oneself to improve their skills. Yes, a few get the badges real easily, but their are many that worked hard to get to that point, and not counting the tries that never get posted. There is one thing having multiple attempts at cans, cards, matches and paper.. And another at having these attempts to transfer over to a living creature. I know, I for one, don't want to encourage a person to try hunting with a slingshot just to get a badge, just for the fact that they might not be ready to hunt with a slingshot..
> 
> With that being said, if the idea ever did blossum. I believe in order to compete for a hunting badge they would have to first max out with the target badges... Not that it necessarily defines ones abilities one way or the other, but the prerequisites would prevent anyone inexperienced with the slingshot getting into something they are not ready to be in.
> 
> LGD


I get where you are coming from... I'm just trying to support the hunters on here, and the ethical taking of game... and I think we can do that by having rules in place. I don't mind you're idea about getting target badges first or something, but having all of them as a prerequisite is a bit much.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I could see having a target badge prerequisite, but to MAX them out before being able to earn a hunting badge seems excessive. I get that people like the badges, but I doubt that would translate much into people with no hunting experience just going out & plucking off squirrels...especially if part of the requirement is that they then prep & consume their kill. The only people this would appeal to would be people who already hunt. Besides, just because you can strike a stationary target from 30' doesn't mean you can hit a moving target at 10'...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

lightgeoduck said:


> I see where you are coming from, and I have mad respect for hunters with a slingshot, but the badge idea might not go as well as target badges.
> Let me explain, this isn't coming from a mind set of who will be offended, this is coming from the reason for target badges and how some would have to achieve them.. With targets and the badges it was to encourage people to get out and shoot, and push oneself to improve their skills. Yes, a few get the badges real easily, but their are many that worked hard to get to that point, and not counting the tries that never get posted. There is one thing having multiple attempts at cans, cards, matches and paper.. And another at having these attempts to transfer over to a living creature. I know, I for one, don't want to encourage a person to try hunting with a slingshot just to get a badge, just for the fact that they might not be ready to hunt with a slingshot..
> With that being said, if the idea ever did blossum. I believe in order to compete for a hunting badge they would have to first max out with the target badges... Not that it necessarily defines ones abilities one way or the other, but the prerequisites would prevent anyone inexperienced with the slingshot getting into something they are not ready to be in.
> LGD


Also some areas the game is tame and you can go right up to them. That's what the game is like in my yard. I do not shoot them for that reason. Also there is not much challenge to shooting tame game.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Tentacle Toast said:


> I could see having a target badge prerequisite, but to MAX them out before being able to earn a hunting badge seems excessive. I get that people like the badges, but I doubt that would translate much into people with no hunting experience just going out & plucking off squirrels...especially if part of the requirement is that they then prep & consume their kill. The only people this would appeal to would be people who already hunt. Besides, just because you can strike a stationary target from 30' doesn't mean you can hit a moving target at 10'...


Spot on, this would really only appeal to those hunting with the proper rules in place.

Don't get me wrong, this isn't going to happen because I do believe those with the ability to control such factors will look for reasons to not support this idea.

However, if enough people support it, maybe it would change?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Not saying this is what you do moniker. Just saying.


----------



## Clever Moniker

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Not saying this is what you do moniker. Just saying.


No worries SS, I actually agree completely. That's why I titled my video... Gray Squirrel *"Hunt" *& Video... Again, in quotations. It's not really hunting to me.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Clever Moniker said:


> I get where you are coming from... I'm just trying to support the hunters on here, and the ethical taking of game... and I think we can do that by having rules in place. I don't mind you're idea about getting target badges first or something, but having all of them as a prerequisite is a bit much.


I like your idea, and please don't confuse my suggestions as being definitive .. I was just pointing out the possible downfalls of the idea if it isn't executed properly. As for the prerequisites, I know nothing is full proof and really can't guarantee that one is " qualified" but some means to minimize haphazard entrees. I believe the " hardcore" hunters would have a better idea as to what,how, and who should be able to enter the ranks.

LGD


----------



## August West

Not a huge fan of any badges.

I build, shoot and hunt with slingshots for my own personal gratification and personal table. LOL I think the badges, although I am sure conceived in good faith, breed elitism and exclusivity. I want people to make and shoot slingshots just for the fun of it get together with friends and bounce a few cans around, not to stress out about getting a shot on video.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Tentacle Toast said:


> I could see having a target badge prerequisite, but to MAX them out before being able to earn a hunting badge seems excessive. I get that people like the badges, but I doubt that would translate much into people with no hunting experience just going out & plucking off squirrels...especially if part of the requirement is that they then prep & consume their kill. The only people this would appeal to would be people who already hunt. Besides, just because you can strike a stationary target from 30' doesn't mean you can hit a moving target at 10'...


You are right shooting at a stationary doesn't mean one can hit a moving target ( and I believe I stated that in some form ) at the same time the willingness to clean and consume doesn't define ones abilities to utilize a slingshot to hunt with..

As far as my MAX comment, you can read my reply to clever.

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing

What is the benefit of awarding a badge for killing an animal with a slingshot, then eating it?

I do not see one, and place my mark in the "strongly disagree" column.


----------



## Clever Moniker

All Buns Glazing said:


> What is the benefit of awarding a badge for killing an animal with a slingshot, then eating it?
> 
> I do not see one, and place my mark in the "strongly disagree" column.


Excellent question, I believe I addressed this in my first post:

"It would also be an excellent way for others to see who has experience in hunting and who doesn't... I have heard it is a common complaint that non-hunters are giving hunters advice on the forums, but this would easily alleviate this issue."


----------



## August West

Whoa that's a surprise Buns, never woulda seen that one coming. LOL


----------



## Clever Moniker

All Buns Glazing said:


> What is the benefit of awarding a badge for killing an animal with a slingshot, then eating it?
> 
> I do not see one, and place my mark in the "strongly disagree" column.


I would also say, because it takes skill to do such a thing.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Clever Moniker said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the benefit of awarding a badge for killing an animal with a slingshot, then eating it?
> 
> I do not see one, and place my mark in the "strongly disagree" column.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question, I believe I addressed this in my first post:
> 
> "It would also be an excellent way for others to see who has experience in hunting and who doesn't... I have heard it is a common complaint that non-hunters are giving hunters advice on the forums, but this would easily alleviate this issue."
Click to expand...

In that case, you can put in your signature, an agreed upon image stating that you're a hunter, surely?

Why does it need to be turned into a rewarded achievement? I don't understand that if you're hunting for food, why you'd need a badge, backed by video evidence.


----------



## Clever Moniker

All Buns Glazing said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the benefit of awarding a badge for killing an animal with a slingshot, then eating it?
> 
> I do not see one, and place my mark in the "strongly disagree" column.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question, I believe I addressed this in my first post:
> 
> "It would also be an excellent way for others to see who has experience in hunting and who doesn't... I have heard it is a common complaint that non-hunters are giving hunters advice on the forums, but this would easily alleviate this issue."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case, you can put in your signature, an agreed upon image stating that you're a hunter, surely?
> 
> Why does it need to be turned into a rewarded achievement? I don't understand that if you're hunting for food, why you'd need a badge, backed by video evidence.
Click to expand...

Because hunting is something that should be awarded. It takes skill. 

I like your idea about the signature thing, never thought of that.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

New badge available!!!! (BIG HUNTER BADGE). get yours now folks

Fine print:

9.95 monthly charge to your forum account. but think about it. Your will be a hunter now!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Clever Moniker said:


> I like your idea about the signature thing, never thought of that.


That's why they pay me the big bucks


----------



## Clever Moniker

All Buns Glazing said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your idea about the signature thing, never thought of that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they pay me the big bucks
Click to expand...

Touche! Haha.

Listen man, I could be wrong but I think you have expressed your eating habits? I was once vegan, for a very short period of time... I love animals quite a bit. I would also like to be a part of the process and be connected to my food. I also recognize it does take skill to ethically hunt game, and that's what I would like to promote and encourage! I think you could recognize it is a skill. Asking your question "What is the benefit of awarding a badge for killing an animal with a slingshot, then eating it?", is to suggest it doesn't take skill to do it. I could very well ask the question, why award a badge for cutting a card? What's the point? Because we want to encourage others in something that people work hard to accomplish.  You see what I'm sayin'?

In peace and love brotha,

Clever Moniker


----------



## ghost0311/8541

insead of a video what about a pic with the slingshot animal and ammo and the meal with the story i like the idea it would also bring more members to the fourm i am not oposed to a video either i just dont have a way to take and up load them. its a good idea its a good idea hey did i forget to say its a good idea.


----------



## HarryBee

Clever Moniker said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the benefit of awarding a badge for killing an animal with a slingshot, then eating it?
> 
> I do not see one, and place my mark in the "strongly disagree" column.
> 
> 
> 
> I would also say, because it takes skill to do such a thing.
> 
> I will say one thing for hunting and almost wish i was a hunter [ though i wouldnt do well, having the stealth of a terrified baby elephant ] as it would improve my shooting im sure. hunters often have to put their skill into one shot. I shoot at leaves or dead branches and, if i do two or three sloppy shots, ive never known one run away. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## M.J

A badge for hunting seems to go against the whole ethos of the hunters on this forum and others that I've always really admired.

I'll go along with the majority because it doesn't affect me one way or the other but I'm not a big fan of the idea.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

All Buns Glazing said:


> What is the benefit of awarding a badge for killing an animal with a slingshot, then eating it?
> 
> I do not see one, and place my mark in the "strongly disagree" column.


There's a simple solution...don't participate! It's not mandatory, nor would it be for everyone; just a section who are into the sport for more utility than destroying cans/cards, & match-lighting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...you're a mod now?!


----------



## Clever Moniker

M.J said:


> A badge for hunting seems to go against the whole ethos of the hunters on this forum and others that I've always really admired.
> 
> I'll go along with the majority because it doesn't affect me one way or the other but I'm not a big fan of the idea.


Interesting take M.J. You're saying some hunters wouldn't want to be recognized as hunters? I suppose that's a possibility... I dunno really.

I think the idea of having it mandatory to get the badge you must eat the game and post the recipe is right in line with the thinking of many personally. It would also encourage people to try something new!


----------



## Individual

Too bad i dont hunt, but then again. A lot of people on here don't target shoot, So i would like to backup the idea of hunting badges.
Thing is, it would be hard to set guidelines and know there sticking 100%


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The mods have spoken, the issue is moot. Was a great idea though, friend! Unfortunately, made minds=closed minds; some people find the notion of actually engaging in the act of being an omnivore beyond going to the grocery & having a garden highly offensive (insert footage of factory farms/slaughter houses here). Those who'd be interested know who'd get the badge though Keep on cranking out those squirrel threads!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

iindividual said:


> Thing is, it would be hard to set guidelines and know there sticking 100%


No harder than for target shooting, just different. Likewise, how do you know they're sticking "100%" there,too? No matter now,though...


----------



## Clever Moniker

Tentacle Toast said:


> The mods have spoken, the issue is moot. Was a great idea though, friend! Unfortunately, made minds=closed minds; some people find the notion of actually engaging in the act of being an omnivore beyond going to the grocery & having a garden highly offensive (insert footage of factory farms/slaughter houses here). Those who'd be interested know who'd get the badge though Keep on cranking out those squirrel threads!


I suspect you're right. Interesting how many various target badges we have. Yet the notion of a single hunting badge to show support for those who have a love of hunting and the ethical taking of game is completely outlandish.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I think everyone here has valid points. Let's see what comes of it. If it works Awsome


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clever Moniker said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mods have spoken, the issue is moot. Was a great idea though, friend! Unfortunately, made minds=closed minds; some people find the notion of actually engaging in the act of being an omnivore beyond going to the grocery & having a garden highly offensive (insert footage of factory farms/slaughter houses here). Those who'd be interested know who'd get the badge though Keep on cranking out those squirrel threads!
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you're right. Interesting how many various target badges we have. Yet the notion of a single hunting badge to show support for those who have a love of hunting and the ethical taking of game is completely outlandish.
Click to expand...

...that would require people having respect for that which they disagree. I'm just shocked it hasn't been locked (yet).


----------



## Can-Opener

Clever Moniker said:


> I think we should have hunting "badges"... I mean, we have badges to show and support the accomplishments of target shooting, why not hunting?
> 
> It would also be an excellent way for others to see who has experience in hunting and who doesn't... I have heard it is a common complaint that non-hunters are giving hunters advice on the forums, but this would easily alleviate this issue.
> 
> We could have a little squirrel head badge, or a rabbit head badge, or even just a single "hunter" badge no matter what game you have taken.
> 
> The rules would be simple:
> 1) The game must be taken on video with the shooter in view.
> 2) You must cook the game, and share the recipe.
> 
> I dunno, just an idea but it would be a good way to promote hunting, as well as eating the game you take!
> 
> Cheers,
> Clever Moniker


Can I get a Badge for my spamalope? I mean we did it eat on film.


----------



## Can-Opener

Seriously, though I think this is an awesome Idea!!!! I would have a reason to actually try squirrel. Hey dose chicken count??? Joking again


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Can-Opener said:


> Seriously, though I think this is an awesome Idea!!!! I would have a reason to actually try squirrel. Hey dose chicken count??? Joking again


Yeah plus it's not fair that moniker has chicken size squirrels. Damn That's a badge in itself! I would hate to see the other animals around there. You will need to upgrade to one of those big water balloon SS to get a clean kill.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Tentacle Toast said:


> The mods have spoken, the issue is moot. Was a great idea though, friend! Unfortunately, made minds=closed minds.


Don't start that. Mods on SSF can express an opinion just like anyone else, and we do. I am not vetoing this, I don't have the power to veto it. I have the power to discuss it like anyone else here and I have the right to express my opinion without being condescended like I'm trying to dictate what can and cannot be discussed. Yes, I have the power to hide content that goes against the TOC of SSF, but beyond that, I'm here to discuss slingshots like everyone else but I also have the pleasure of squashing spam accounts.

I did not bring any eating habits into this discussion, for the record. Yeah, I'm a vegetarian, but a large portion of my family are beef farmers and people have the choice to eat what they like and I will never tell someone to do otherwise. Different strokes for different folks.

I never insinuated it doesn't take skill to get a headshot on a squirrel bouncing around in a tree. Whoever says it doesn't take skill to shoot a rabbit/bird/squirrel has probably never shot a slingshot. I just can't fathom why one would want to advertise that the target they shot happened to be a small animal's skull, and that they ate it.

As I'm partial to a bad joke, perhaps I could make a video of me shooting tomatoes off my vines, and post a recipe of how I cooked it


----------



## August West

Who needs a mod? HAHAHAHA


----------



## BC-Slinger

Badges were a good idea at first but everyone wants one for everything they do now... We are going to run out of room on the badge display area if we pop out several new badges a year.

A hunter should feel accomplished by the kill and the privilege to get to eat that day. I feel a badge for that isn't needed except maybe to fill up some peoples badge areas that has large gaps in it.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Clever Moniker

All Buns Glazing said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mods have spoken, the issue is moot. Was a great idea though, friend! Unfortunately, made minds=closed minds.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't start that. Mods on SSF can express an opinion just like anyone else, and we do. I am not vetoing this, I don't have the power to veto it. I have the power to discuss it like anyone else here and I have the right to express my opinion without being condescended like I'm trying to dictate what can and cannot be discussed. Yes, I have the power to hide content that goes against the TOC of SSF, but beyond that, I'm here to discuss slingshots like everyone else but I also have the pleasure of squashing spam accounts.
> 
> I did not bring any eating habits into this discussion, for the record. Yeah, I'm a vegetarian, but a large portion of my family are beef farmers and people have the choice to eat what they like and I will never tell someone to do otherwise. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> I never insinuated it doesn't take skill to get a headshot on a squirrel bouncing around in a tree. Whoever says it doesn't take skill to shoot a rabbit/bird/squirrel has probably never shot a slingshot. I just can't fathom why one would want to advertise that the target they shot happened to be a small animal's skull, and that they ate it.
> 
> As I'm partial to a bad joke, perhaps I could make a video of me shooting tomatoes off my vines, and post a recipe of how I cooked it
Click to expand...

No worries All Buns, I knew you hadn't posting your eating habits on this thread... and it's really none of my business. No disrespect was intended. I had read it somewhere and I just inferred that it may have played a role in your outlook on the badge idea. Like I said, I think a way to show those who have experience and skill in a particular area like ethically taking game would be a good thing, assuming all the proper rules were in place. 

As a side note, I would love to see that video!


----------



## August West

BC-Slinger said:


> I feel a badge for that isn't needed except maybe to fill up some peoples badge areas that has large gaps in it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


And there is the elitism I mentioned earlier.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Clever Moniker, I'm not sure if I value my veggie garden too much to start shooting my haymaker shots into it. I don't think it'll be a 'humane harvest', put it that way.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Tentacle Toast said:


> The mods have spoken, the issue is moot. Was a great idea though, friend! Unfortunately, made minds=closed minds; some people find the notion of actually engaging in the act of being an omnivore beyond going to the grocery & having a garden highly offensive (insert footage of factory farms/slaughter houses here). Those who'd be interested know who'd get the badge though Keep on cranking out those squirrel threads!





Tentacle Toast said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mods have spoken, the issue is moot. Was a great idea though, friend! Unfortunately, made minds=closed minds; some people find the notion of actually engaging in the act of being an omnivore beyond going to the grocery & having a garden highly offensive (insert footage of factory farms/slaughter houses here). Those who'd be interested know who'd get the badge though Keep on cranking out those squirrel threads!
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you're right. Interesting how many various target badges we have. Yet the notion of a single hunting badge to show support for those who have a love of hunting and the ethical taking of game is completely outlandish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...that would require people having respect for that which they disagree. I'm just shocked it hasn't been locked (yet).
Click to expand...

I don't see any comments in this thread from mods saying this is or isn't going to happen.. I also don't see any closed mindedness ... I do see that people have different opinions on the matter and a discussion occurring..

I think if there is any issues that may arise it would come from subtle condescending remarks insinuating that disagreements are not allowed here.. I believe if you are for open discussions and against the "iron fist regulation" that you claim is/was here that it would be more beneficial to allow a discussion with respect to occur is to share that same respect with out slinging out matches to spark a fire.. would you not agree? (that's a rhetorical question.. not an opening for the topic to digress)

I and all mods have opinions just like the rest of the community and we shouldnt have to be stifled because of the color of our username.

that's all I have to say on this

LGD


----------



## Clever Moniker

BC-Slinger said:


> Badges were a good idea at first but everyone wants one for everything they do now... We are going to run out of room on the badge display area if we pop out several new badges a year.
> 
> A hunter should feel accomplished by the kill and the privilege to get to eat that day. I feel a badge for that isn't needed except maybe to fill up some peoples badge areas that has large gaps in it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


I don't know if every one wants one for everything they do, I would have no idea. I only learned about "badges" recently.

I think hunters do feel "accomplished by their kill and the privilege to get to eat", nothing can take that away really. I'm simply suggesting that there are currently quite a few badges, none of which have anything to do with hunting... why not a single hunting badge? Just a question... rhetorical as it may be. So I posted the idea...


----------



## August West

Have I mentioned I don't like any badges?

Of course some would choose to believe that I am just a crap shot and can't earn any and so choose to not participate.


----------



## Jaximus

I look at it this way:

If you like to target shoot there a plenty of badges for you.

If you like to build there are badges for you. (much harder to get, but still)

If you like to shoot fast there are badges.

If you like to shoot hard there are badges.

If you like to hunt... no badges.

Personally, I don't see a reason why hunting should be any different than any other type of shooting.


----------



## Clever Moniker

August West said:


> Have I mentioned I don't like any badges?
> 
> Of course some would choose to believe that I am just a crap shot and can't earn any and so choose to not participate.


If having a badge simply for the purpose of shoving it in someones face, then why even have one... I would agree.



Jaximus said:


> I look at it this way:
> 
> If you like to target shoot there a plenty of badges for you.
> 
> If you like to build there are badges for you. (much harder to get, but still)
> 
> If you like to shoot fast there are badges.
> 
> If you like to shoot hard there are badges.
> 
> If you like to hunt... no badges.
> 
> Personally, I don't see a reason why hunting should be any different than any other type of shooting.


Excellent point Jax.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Clever Moniker said:


> I think hunters do feel "accomplished by their kill and the privilege to get to eat", nothing can take that away really. I'm simply suggesting that there are currently quite a few badges, none of which have anything to do with hunting... why not a single hunting badge? Just a question... rhetorical as it may be. So I posted the idea...


Were you not the guy last month saying you didn't need or want badges . ? Good to see a competitive change of heart.

I would like to see at least one badge for hunting come up as well so they have a fair representation.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## SmilingFury

This might be too soon to mention this, but I would like to suggest a badge for those of us who have not earned any badges yet. 
I propose this badge to be a beautiful insignia drawn in completely clear colors and the writing below it to be in invisible letters. Those who have been honored with this badge... ...well you will never know who they are , but they should be respected more, and listened to more closely, than other people who have not earned this badge. As you will not be able to see their badge, you may have to actually converse with said person before dismissing their opinions as invalid or valuing them as a source of credible info. I am all for accomplishments and those who have earned their badges have done so through hard work and I commend you all. But we need to support the masses of unaccomplished slingers too. What do you guys think?

SF

Ps: if you have misplaced your sense of humor, the preceding was known as a joke...


----------



## Imperial

SmilingFury said:


> Ps: if you have misplaced your sense of humor, the preceding was known as a joke...


maybe we need a humor badge also


----------



## Clever Moniker

BC-Slinger said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think hunters do feel "accomplished by their kill and the privilege to get to eat", nothing can take that away really. I'm simply suggesting that there are currently quite a few badges, none of which have anything to do with hunting... why not a single hunting badge? Just a question... rhetorical as it may be. So I posted the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> Were you not the guy last month saying you didn't need or want badges . ? Good to see a competitive change of heart.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger
Click to expand...

Yes, I was... I currently have 2 badges... the first one was in response to you, and I thank you for getting me to do it. The second was out of stubbornness on a PM conversation with someone I won't name here. Then I started to realize that there were many badges, none of which had anything to do with hunting... hence the idea.

I don't understand why you would be opposed to the idea... simply because there are too many badges?


----------



## Jaximus

I'm surprised no one has come in here with this yet.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

SmilingFury said:


> This might be too soon to mention this, but I would like to suggest a badge for those of us who have not earned any badges yet.
> I propose this badge to be a beautiful insignia drawn in completely clear colors and the writing below it to be in invisible letters. Those who have been honored with this badge... ...well you will never know who they are , but they should be respected more, and listened to more closely, than other people who have not earned this badge. As you will not be able to see their badge, you may have to actually converse with said person before dismissing their opinions as invalid or valuing them as a source of credible info. I am all for accomplishments and those who have earned their badges have done so through hard work and I commend you all. But we need to support the masses of unaccomplished slingers too. What do you guys think?
> 
> SF
> 
> Ps: if you have misplaced your sense of humor, the preceding was known as a joke...


I think there should be a badge for female slingers. Just for picking up, aiming, and attempting to shoot. It could be pink...with a set of ovaries on it or something


----------



## Clever Moniker

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> This might be too soon to mention this, but I would like to suggest a badge for those of us who have not earned any badges yet.
> I propose this badge to be a beautiful insignia drawn in completely clear colors and the writing below it to be in invisible letters. Those who have been honored with this badge... ...well you will never know who they are , but they should be respected more, and listened to more closely, than other people who have not earned this badge. As you will not be able to see their badge, you may have to actually converse with said person before dismissing their opinions as invalid or valuing them as a source of credible info. I am all for accomplishments and those who have earned their badges have done so through hard work and I commend you all. But we need to support the masses of unaccomplished slingers too. What do you guys think?
> 
> SF
> 
> Ps: if you have misplaced your sense of humor, the preceding was known as a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> I think there should be a badge for female slingers. Just for picking up, aiming, and attempting to shoot. It could be pink...with a set of ovaries on it or something
Click to expand...

We defiantly need an ovaries badge.


----------



## Jaximus

Dang, now I've got overt ovary envy.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Jaximus said:


> Dang, now I've got overt ovary envy.


"overt ovary envy", I actually sat in from of my computer and tried to say that 5 times fast... didn't happen.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

I am obviously biased in my opinion(as I am sleeping with the one who brought it up), but I can see all sides of the argument.

My argument would be that this is a "Slingshot Forum", and slingshots do more than just cut cards, kill cans, and light matches. Every animal my husband has successfully hunted has been taken with his HTS. I understand people who don't hunt could care less about acquiring a hunting badge.

At the end of the day it is just a picture on a computer screen under your name (heck I am thrilled by the little star I have under mine), but it matters because you earned it through hard work, using a tool you may have made yourself, purchased, or traded.

You practiced and honed your skills, so that cutting cards in half at a ridiculous distance (I cannot even see the **** thing from 33 ft) is now easy, and you collected your badges for your accomplishments.

Why should using that same tool and that same set of skills to feed your family be any less of an accomplishment?

If it is not a badge you are interested in it, there is no obligation to try. Just like any other badge.

I was only partly joking about the "female slingers" badge.......


----------



## August West

Well said Mrs CM.


----------



## Charles

I suppose I should express an opinion on this one.

I have always felt uneasy about photos of hunters posing with their guns, bows, whatever, and some dead critter. Going back to earlier times, you can find photos of hunters with huge bags .... 50 or more ducks, a dozen deer, etc. I find such photos very distasteful. I give you no argument here ... I am just saying I find it distasteful. To me, it seems disrespectful of the game, as well as disrespectful of life in general.

I posted photos of a couple of rats I shot around the house ... guess I do not have much respect for animals classed as vermin. They were not great shots ... not much skill involved. In retrospect, I am not sure why I posted them. Maybe I was just trying to let people on the forum know that I understand using a slingshot to kill in some circumstances.

I have never had a photo of any of my hunting kills ... bear, deer, moose, rabbits, squirrels, frogs, fish, ducks, grouse, quail, doves, etc. .... Generally, I hunt for food. I have slaughtered many domestic animals for food, and never felt the urge to take a photo of any of the animals I killed. I guess I do not see that killing an animal is something to be particularly proud of, whether domestic or not.

We get upset if in times of armed conflict our "enemy" posts photos of our dead soldiers, with their soldiers standing around with their weapons looking proud of themselves. It is not an exact parallel, but in a way, hunting to me is similar. I will kill something to eat ... it is one less domestic animal that needs to be killed in order for me to survive. But to me it seems rather disrespectful to take a gloating photo, just to say "look what I have done!"

I would not be pleased to see a hunting badge ... it just seems rather distasteful to me. Our other badges represent the skillful use of the tool. And I understand that successful hunting with a slingshot also requires skill. But I just do not find killing an animal as something for which public recognition is appropriate.

Then there are the additional points about how such badges will raise the ire of the anti-hunters, and generally contribute to the pressure to ban slingshots. The other skill badges do not raise such passions. Just as a practical matter, I think hunting badges are a bad idea.

Everything that is alive is so only by causing the deaths of untold numbers of other creatures. Even vegetarians kill many, many creatures because of the disruption of natural habitat, the use of pesticides, disruption of the soil structure, etc. None of us can escape the cycle of killing. But to me, that is a sad thing, not something to glory in. I am not a vegetarian. I am a food hunter. I do take the position that if you cannot look it in the eye and kill it, then you should not eat it. And heaven knows I have killed a lot in my lifetime. But I do not take any pride in being a killer. I do not want to wave a flag in front of the public and say "Look at me ... I am a killer!"

I am proud of being able to strike a match with a slingshot. I am not proud of killing things.

I think hunting badges are a bad idea.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541

really we get to post our harvest any way a badge set to the side under our avatar saying we are hunters not ging to hurt any one no diffrent than a speed freak or a card cutter it should be up to the hunters to decide not a non hunter but thats my two cents worth.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> This might be too soon to mention this, but I would like to suggest a badge for those of us who have not earned any badges yet.
> I propose this badge to be a beautiful insignia drawn in completely clear colors and the writing below it to be in invisible letters. Those who have been honored with this badge... ...well you will never know who they are , but they should be respected more, and listened to more closely, than other people who have not earned this badge. As you will not be able to see their badge, you may have to actually converse with said person before dismissing their opinions as invalid or valuing them as a source of credible info. I am all for accomplishments and those who have earned their badges have done so through hard work and I commend you all. But we need to support the masses of unaccomplished slingers too. What do you guys think?
> SF
> Ps: if you have misplaced your sense of humor, the preceding was known as a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> I think there should be a badge for female slingers. Just for picking up, aiming, and attempting to shoot. It could be pink...with a set of ovaries on it or something
Click to expand...

...with 1/4" oocyte ammo..


----------



## August West

Charles said:


> We get upset if in times of armed conflict our "enemy" posts photos of our dead soldiers, with their soldiers standing around with their weapons looking proud of themselves. It is not an exact parallel, but in a way, hunting to me is similar. I will kill something to eat ... it is one less domestic animal that needs to be killed in order for me to survive. But to me it seems rather disrespectful to take a gloating photo, just to say "look what I have done!"
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I find this extremely offensive, there is no parallel at all PERIOD! For someone that hunts to even insinuate it gives tons of ammo to anti hunters. You have said stuff in the past Charles that I vehemently disagree with but this one takes the cake.

If you are not a vegan you are a hunter, there is no need to be ashamed and it is not disrespectful in any way to be proud of that fact. In fact you make it dirty by skulking around and trying to hide the fact. Perhaps you modding in the hunting section is not a good idea, after all it is mostly people gloating over pictures of dead animals.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Charles said:


> I suppose I should express an opinion on this one.
> 
> I have always felt uneasy about photos of hunters posing with their guns, bows, whatever, and some dead critter. Going back to earlier times, you can find photos of hunters with huge bags .... 50 or more ducks, a dozen deer, etc. I find such photos very distasteful. I give you no argument here ... I am just saying I find it distasteful. To me, it seems disrespectful of the game, as well as disrespectful of life in general.
> 
> I posted photos of a couple of rats I shot around the house ... guess I do not have much respect for animals classed as vermin. They were not great shots ... not much skill involved. In retrospect, I am not sure why I posted them. Maybe I was just trying to let people on the forum know that I understand using a slingshot to kill in some circumstances.
> 
> I have never had a photo of any of my hunting kills ... bear, deer, moose, rabbits, squirrels, frogs, fish, ducks, grouse, quail, doves, etc. .... Generally, I hunt for food. I have slaughtered many domestic animals for food, and never felt the urge to take a photo of any of the animals I killed. I guess I do not see that killing an animal is something to be particularly proud of, whether domestic or not.
> 
> We get upset if in times of armed conflict our "enemy" posts photos of our dead soldiers, with their soldiers standing around with their weapons looking proud of themselves. It is not an exact parallel, but in a way, hunting to me is similar. I will kill something to eat ... it is one less domestic animal that needs to be killed in order for me to survive. But to me it seems rather disrespectful to take a gloating photo, just to say "look what I have done!"
> 
> I would not be pleased to see a hunting badge ... it just seems rather distasteful to me. Our other badges represent the skillful use of the tool. And I understand that successful hunting with a slingshot also requires skill. But I just do not find killing an animal as something for which public recognition is appropriate.
> 
> Then there are the additional points about how such badges will raise the ire of the anti-hunters, and generally contribute to the pressure to ban slingshots. The other skill badges do not raise such passions. Just as a practical matter, I think hunting badges are a bad idea.
> 
> Everything that is alive is so only by causing the deaths of untold numbers of other creatures. Even vegetarians kill many, many creatures because of the disruption of natural habitat, the use of pesticides, disruption of the soil structure, etc. None of us can escape the cycle of killing. But to me, that is a sad thing, not something to glory in. I am not a vegetarian. I am a food hunter. I do take the position that if you cannot look it in the eye and kill it, then you should not eat it. And heaven knows I have killed a lot in my lifetime. But I do not take any pride in being a killer. I do not want to wave a flag in front of the public and say "Look at me ... I am a killer!"
> 
> I am proud of being able to strike a match with a slingshot. I am not proud of killing things.
> 
> I think hunting badges are a bad idea.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


With all due respect, I think as a society that mass produces and slaughters animals in the most inhumane ways possible behind the closed doors of factories, it is important to our generation to be more open about where food actually comes from. Since Mr. Moniker started hunting I have changed the way I look at food, at animals, and at grocery store "meat". I see nothing wrong with taking pride in being able to ethically dispatch an animal that will go on to feed your family. Not the type of pride that is boastful and arrogant, but the type that says "I am satisfied with my achievement and would like to share it with my peers." I understand, and can see that you personally do not feel pride when you hunt or kill an animal, what do you feel?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

[quote name="lightgeoduck" post="367926" timestamp="1385732248"...with out slinging out matches to spark a fire.. LGD[/quote]

I see what you did there...

Glad I was wrong about this one, but let's not pretend that's always the case. Wonder where it'd be if no mention of a lock-out was made.

At any rate, if it's ever held to a vote (via well thought-out pole thread, perhaps?), I know where my tally would be. It is a solid idea.


----------



## August West

I think it would be a very good Idea to do away completely with the hunting section here.


----------



## Jaximus

In the end the badge changes nothing. The squirrel/rabbit/****/dove, etc. will still be dead, killed by a slingshot. There will likely be pictures of the kill posted in this section. I don't see how a badge could possibly be more offensive to a non-hunter than a picture of a bloody animal corpse. All the badge would do is formally acknowledge the skill of the hunter.

Also, I have to agree with August. To suggest that there could be any similarity between pictures of dead human beings and pictures of dead animals is outlandish to me.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

once apon a time hunters were looked up to in the tribe. not no more lol


----------



## Jaximus

ghost0311/8541 said:


> once apon a time hunters were looked up to in the tribe. not no more lol


I was literally just thinking the same thing, ghost.


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's my take on it.... hunting badges in of themselves are not a bad thing, especially if they are earned in a very specific way.

What I mean is, we SAY we're all about the responsible and humane taking of game... so let's put our "money where our mouth is".

I'd say that a badge for hunting could be earned only after PROVING proficiency with the slingshot in both accuracy AND power.... so before you can earn a hunting badge you must show you're shooting at a level that's appropriate for what you're doing.

So if you want a rabbit or squirrel badge you first must have earned a 5 for 5 from 10 meters or a card cutting badge.... ACTUALLY there might be a need for a new type of badge instead, a single badge that covers both the FPE and accuracy aspects.... maybe a 5 for 5 from 10 meters while shooting 15 fpe or more might be appropriate....

That would show/prove that you've taken the necessary steps to ensure a more humane kill BEFORE embarking on the pursuit of a "blood badge".

Next I'd think that the hunting badges should be completely voluntary... meaning that you can have the badges or have them removed at any time, depending on the person's own political mindset at the time.

I can think of many upsides and many downsides to this idea... but with proper management, like having strenuous prerequisites and so forth, I think you can limit the downside potential while opening people's eyes to more of the potential slingshots possess.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Jaximus said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> once apon a time hunters were looked up to in the tribe. not no more lol
> 
> 
> 
> I was literally just thinking the same thing, ghost.
Click to expand...

Truth.


----------



## BC-Slinger

ghost0311/8541 said:


> once apon a time hunters were looked up to in the tribe. not no more lol


In a world where there wasn't over 8500 Walmarts, yeah...

Times do a change unfortunately.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

not in my tribe


----------



## August West

Yeah because the meat at wal mart is so much more humane and the meat is way better than what I can provide.

No thanks slinger


----------



## August West

BTW this is a fantastic and eye opening thread.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

pink slime you cant kill that with a 50 cal.


----------



## BC-Slinger

August West said:


> Yeah because the meat at walmart is so much more humane and the meat is way better than what I can provide.
> 
> No thanks slinger


The statement had nothing to do with being "humane"... Simply that this isn't the same world it once was. I'm sorry if I offended your tribe.


----------



## August West

Oh how I love sarcasm and insincere apologies.

By the way your wrong, times don't change only peoples perceptions, hominids have been hunting for millions of years and will continue till none are left.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

BOOBS! (for lack of "boobs" emoticon....)

Now that I have your attention, lets all try to get along 

:koolaid: :koolaid: here is a pair of jugs to compensate for lack of said Emotiboobs.


----------



## Clever Moniker

@ Charles, my personal feelings have nothing to do with the argument, I know. However, I would agree with August, that comparison is pretty offensive man. Don't worry though Charles, I still love that beard and thus, can't be too mad at you. 

Amy just asked me if there was a "boobs" emoticon?!?!


----------



## BC-Slinger

August West said:


> Edited for content


Someone sounds a little sore... lol. What happened to only slinging for the "fun" of it? :screwy:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

BC-Slinger said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for content
> 
> 
> 
> Someone sounds a little sore... lol. What happened to only slinging for the "fun" of it? :screwy:
Click to expand...

Note just a few posts above I brought boobs into the mix, which neutralizes all male arguments....see said post


----------



## August West

No not sore at all, just calling BS when I see it. If your old enough to drink I would still buy you a beer and tell you to your face what your full of.

EDIT: And I whole heartedly stand behind my slinging for the fun comment, however we have gone beyond that conversation and are talking about hunting now. Two very different things. It is very fitting for you to have the blue guying making the crazy symbol, because that is precisely how I feel about "earning" badges, the original topic of this conversation.


----------



## SmilingFury

Now I have been drinking some friday night scotch, and I am not sure if this will be a happy compromise, but today I went to my butcher with a slingshot and bought a 5-6 pound filet for a dinner party. When he tried to hand it to me over the counter, BLAMMM!!! I shot that sucka with 3/8 steel and it went right though the paper and everything!! I didn't mean to take any photos however i think the security cameras may have taken a few shots of me as I ran away. 
Incidentally, the trip to the bakery did not go as well as the trip to the butcher.

...now where's my badge?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for content
> 
> 
> 
> Someone sounds a little sore... lol. What happened to only slinging for the "fun" of it? :screwy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note just a few posts above I brought boobs into the mix, which neutralizes all male arguments....see said post
Click to expand...

...yeah, that only works if we actually get to SEE boobs. It'd take touching them to neutralize the argument...for a little while...


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Tentacle Toast said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for content
> 
> 
> 
> Someone sounds a little sore... lol. What happened to only slinging for the "fun" of it? :screwy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note just a few posts above I brought boobs into the mix, which neutralizes all male arguments....see said post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...yeah, that only works if we actually get to SEE boobs. It'd take touching them to neutralize the argument...for a little while...
Click to expand...

The things I am learning from this thread are becoming innumerable... well then I suggest all who are angry seek out boobs stat! A prescription sure to ease the man rage, and soothe the slingers hands even...Unless you get your hand slapped...(do you see what I did there..?  They don't call me Mrs. Clever for nothing)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for content
> 
> 
> 
> Someone sounds a little sore... lol. What happened to only slinging for the "fun" of it? :screwy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note just a few posts above I brought boobs into the mix, which neutralizes all male arguments....see said post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...yeah, that only works if we actually get to SEE boobs. It'd take touching them to neutralize the argument...for a little while...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The things I am learning from this thread are becoming innumerable... well then I suggest all who are angry seek out boobs stat! A prescription sure to ease the man rage, and soothe the slingers hands even...Unless you get your hand slapped...(do you see what I did there..?  They don't call me Mrs. Clever for nothing)
Click to expand...

Hands will only be further worn if all that can be procured on a STAT basis is a photo (though the palms are sure to be smooth as silk)...


----------



## Imperial

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> BOOBS! (for lack of "boobs" emoticon....)
> 
> Now that I have your attention, lets all try to get along
> 
> :koolaid: :koolaid: here is a pair of jugs to compensate for lack of said Emotiboobs.





Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for content
> 
> 
> 
> Someone sounds a little sore... lol. What happened to only slinging for the "fun" of it? :screwy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note just a few posts above I brought boobs into the mix, which neutralizes all male arguments....see said post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...yeah, that only works if we actually get to SEE boobs. It'd take touching them to neutralize the argument...for a little while...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The things I am learning from this thread are becoming innumerable... well then I suggest all who are angry seek out boobs stat! A prescription sure to ease the man rage, and soothe the slingers hands even...Unless you get your hand slapped...(do you see what I did there..?  They don't call me Mrs. Clever for nothing)
Click to expand...











your welcome


----------



## Clever Moniker

Look at the emoticon, why are we even arguing? I love you guys.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Imperial said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOBS! (for lack of "boobs" emoticon....)
> 
> Now that I have your attention, lets all try to get along
> 
> :koolaid: :koolaid: here is a pair of jugs to compensate for lack of said Emotiboobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for content
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone sounds a little sore... lol. What happened to only slinging for the "fun" of it? :screwy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note just a few posts above I brought boobs into the mix, which neutralizes all male arguments....see said post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...yeah, that only works if we actually get to SEE boobs. It'd take touching them to neutralize the argument...for a little while...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The things I am learning from this thread are becoming innumerable... well then I suggest all who are angry seek out boobs stat! A prescription sure to ease the man rage, and soothe the slingers hands even...Unless you get your hand slapped...(do you see what I did there..?  They don't call me Mrs. Clever for nothing)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your welcome
Click to expand...

Holy ****, you are amazing! You have brought my vision of 'emotiboobs' to life! Thread saved! My work here is done


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Imperial said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOBS! (for lack of "boobs" emoticon....)
> 
> Now that I have your attention, lets all try to get along
> 
> :koolaid: :koolaid: here is a pair of jugs to compensate for lack of said Emotiboobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for content
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone sounds a little sore... lol. What happened to only slinging for the "fun" of it? :screwy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note just a fwe posts above I brought boobs into the mix, which neutralizes all male arguments....see said post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...yeah, that only works if we actually get to SEE boobs. It'd take touching them to neutralize the argument...for a little while...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The things I am learning from this thread are becoming innumerable... well then I suggest all who are angry seek out boobs stat! A prescription sure to ease the man rage, and soothe the slingers hands even...Unless you get your hand slapped...(do you see what I did there..?  They don't call me Mrs. Clever for nothing)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...ah...all better now...& I didn't even need to stop at the store for singles. Thanks, mate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your welcome
Click to expand...


----------



## Clever Moniker

This thread has now reached epic status. So we all agree then, hunting badges are a go?


----------



## BC-Slinger

August West said:


> No not sore at all, just calling BS when I see it.


Nothing I said was BS. Do you solely provide for your family via hunting, gathering, and farming?.... No, right? That was entirely what I meant. Step off your high horse, chief.

Sorry to derail the thread Moniker.


----------



## August West

Everything your saying is BS.

LOL slinger actually I come pretty dang close.

No horse here home slice, just fact.  

EDIT: Ain't you got a new badge to work on or something? HAHAHA


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Sorry you lost me at boobs.


----------



## Clever Moniker

BC-Slinger said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not sore at all, just calling BS when I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said was BS. Do you solely provide for your family via hunting, gathering, and farming?.... No, right? That was entirely what I meant. Step off your high horse, chief.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread Moniker.
Click to expand...

No worries man, I knew what you meant brotha.

I'm kinda a hippie though, so peace and love and all that jazz. 

I suppose we could just make our own badges and make someone in charge of handing them out. I could make the icons up and put them in an external link. Once you qualify for the badge, this person will give you the link and you can place it in your signature! Who needs peeps to do it for us, we can control what goes in our own signature. We could also make a hunting qualification page here in the hunting section ourselves.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Sorry you lost me at boobs.


Well, they come in two's
So hard to choose
Your favorite ***...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Yup that's my issue. I think I'm better off with 2 sets then I can have multiple choice 


Tentacle Toast said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you lost me at boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they come in two's
> So hard to choose
> Your favorite ***...
Click to expand...

Yup that's my issue! I think I'm better off with 2 sets then I can have multiple choice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clever Moniker said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not sore at all, just calling BS when I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said was BS. Do you solely provide for your family via hunting, gathering, and farming?.... No, right? That was entirely what I meant. Step off your high horse, chief.
> Sorry to derail the thread Moniker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries man, I knew what you meant brotha.
> I'm kinda a hippie though, so peace and love and all that jazz.
> I suppose we could just make our own badges and make someone in charge of handing them out. I could make the icons up and put them in an external link. Once you qualify for the badge, this person will give you the link and you can place it in your signature! Who needs peeps to do it for us, we can control what goes in our own signature. We could also make a hunting qualification page here in the hunting section ourselves.
Click to expand...

There ya go...two for two with the great ideas, man; looks like the off-site route is the way to go. It's too bad though, it really is. I still love this site though...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So it's official then...this is now the slingshotforum.com's official boob thread..
All praise the ta-tas!
( . )( . )


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ladies, feel free to contribute....


----------



## Outback

Yep, great idea. Same sort of thing has been adopted by some of the Trad archery community.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Outback said:


> Yep, great idea. Same sort of thing has been adopted by some of the Trad archery community.


Boob threads?


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Tentacle Toast said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, great idea. Same sort of thing has been adopted by some of the Trad archery community.
> 
> 
> 
> Boob threads?
Click to expand...

I am intrigued...haha.


----------



## Outback

...sorry, not aware of the 'boob' reference??


----------



## Tentacle Toast

We need links, & camera-phones...


Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, great idea. Same sort of thing has been adopted by some of the Trad archery community.
> 
> 
> 
> Boob threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am intrigued...haha.
Click to expand...


----------



## youcanthide

I like the idea, but i have no means of filming my hunts, and alot of the game i take isnt for me to eat but to feed my bird or go in the freezer to feed him during the moult, so maybe a picture and what happens to the animal after? In saying that you would probably not be bothered about seeing frozen animals and my hawk eating them lol

Also theres the pest control aspect, people are going to hunt pests such as rats and corvids which there not going to eat so the recipe parts not really a good condition IMO

Plus the range of animals that can be taken with a slingshot is massive, ranging from a mouse to a moose so maybe there not gonna be specific enough?


----------



## Imperial

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, great idea. Same sort of thing has been adopted by some of the Trad archery community.
> 
> 
> 
> Boob threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am intrigued...haha.
Click to expand...

maybe we now need a boob badge . . . ? or would that be too distracting ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

youcanthide said:


> I like the idea, but i have no means of filming my hunts, and alot of the game i take isnt for me to eat but to feed my bird or go in the freezer to feed him during the moult, so maybe a picture and what happens to the animal after? In saying that you would probably not be bothered about seeing frozen animals and my hawk eating them lol
> Also theres the pest control aspect, people are going to hunt pests such as rats and corvids which there not going to eat so the recipe parts not really a good condition IMO
> Plus the range of animals that can be taken with a slingshot is massive, ranging from a mouse to a moose so maybe there not gonna be specific enough?


You raise some excellent points which definitely need to be addressed. The proof & rational issues aren't far the areas in need of the most fine-tuning. This reminds me of an issue that popped up years ago when I worked at the Buffalo Zoo...the zebras were hearding one night, & one strayed away from the others, struck a fence, & broke its neck. The debate amongst the staff was what to do with the carcass. Keepers from carnivore wanted to feed it to the cats for enrichment, but management (mods?) Thought this would be bad for the patrons to see. Ideas were batted around (i just wanted to eat the fucker), but ultimately it was decided that skinning it...& then feeding it after-hours would be safest. It's round about relevant...but feeding to animals & pest control should be, in my opinion, worthy reasons to earn a badge...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oh, I love you..m


Imperial said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, great idea. Same sort of thing has been adopted by some of the Trad archery community.
> 
> 
> 
> Boob threads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am intrigued...haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe we now need a boob badge . . . ? or would that be too distracting ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddy

and not an accuracy badge in sight  Oh and just showing the point of entry with the stick.


----------



## youcanthide

Tentacle Toast said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea, but i have no means of filming my hunts, and alot of the game i take isnt for me to eat but to feed my bird or go in the freezer to feed him during the moult, so maybe a picture and what happens to the animal after? In saying that you would probably not be bothered about seeing frozen animals and my hawk eating them lol
> Also theres the pest control aspect, people are going to hunt pests such as rats and corvids which there not going to eat so the recipe parts not really a good condition IMO
> Plus the range of animals that can be taken with a slingshot is massive, ranging from a mouse to a moose so maybe there not gonna be specific enough?
> 
> 
> 
> You raise some excellent points which definitely need to be addressed. The proof & rational issues aren't far the areas in need of the most fine-tuning. This reminds me of an issue that popped up years ago when I worked at the Buffalo Zoo...the zebras were hearding one night, & one strayed away from the others, struck a fence, & broke its neck. The debate amongst the staff was what to do with the carcass. Keepers from carnivore wanted to feed it to the cats for enrichment, but management (mods?) Thought this would be bad for the patrons to see. Ideas were batted around (i just wanted to eat the ****er), but ultimately it was decided that skinning it...& then feeding it after-hours would be safest. It's round about relevant...but feeding to animals & pest control should be, in my opinion, worthy reasons to earn a badge...
Click to expand...

I would have been the weirdo hauling it to my car for me, the ferrets and the hawk to eat lol


----------



## August West

HAHAHA Toddy, nice shooting. I don't think that squirrel cared if you had a badge or not.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

youcanthide said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea, but i have no means of filming my hunts, and alot of the game i take isnt for me to eat but to feed my bird or go in the freezer to feed him during the moult, so maybe a picture and what happens to the animal after? In saying that you would probably not be bothered about seeing frozen animals and my hawk eating them lol
> Also theres the pest control aspect, people are going to hunt pests such as rats and corvids which there not going to eat so the recipe parts not really a good condition IMO
> Plus the range of animals that can be taken with a slingshot is massive, ranging from a mouse to a moose so maybe there not gonna be specific enough?
> 
> 
> 
> You raise some excellent points which definitely need to be addressed. The proof & rational issues aren't far the areas in need of the most fine-tuning. This reminds me of an issue that popped up years ago when I worked at the Buffalo Zoo...the zebras were hearding one night, & one strayed away from the others, struck a fence, & broke its neck. The debate amongst the staff was what to do with the carcass. Keepers from carnivore wanted to feed it to the cats for enrichment, but management (mods?) Thought this would be bad for the patrons to see. Ideas were batted around (i just wanted to eat the ****er), but ultimately it was decided that skinning it...& then feeding it after-hours would be safest. It's round about relevant...but feeding to animals & pest control should be, in my opinion, worthy reasons to earn a badge...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have been the weirdo hauling it to my car for me, the ferrets and the hawk to eat lol
Click to expand...

...I was ready fight the cats for it...


----------



## August West

I got a few of those too Toddy, headshots not badges. 1842s and 45 lead.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

August West said:


> I got a few of those too Toddy, headshots not badges. 1842s and 45 lead.


I don't see how anybody that shoots a sling couldn't see the difficulty in landing -consistently, as you do- shots like this, & then turn around & say that that skill doesn't merit recognition of some type. Greys are the worst...


----------



## August West

Thanks TT but honestly I think more important than a badge, if you don't hunt I totally respect that, Buns knows this. Please do not tell me I should somehow be ashamed or not like who I am. Please do not compare pics of my food to dead human beings or say that commercial farmed, inhumane crap is better than what I do.

With that I am through with this thread, I am sure to the great joy of many, nothing more to add and I hope it dies quickly.


----------



## Clever Moniker

August West said:


> Thanks TT but honestly I think more important than a badge, if you don't hunt I totally respect that, Buns knows this. Please do not tell me I should somehow be ashamed or not like who I am. Please do not compare pics of my food to dead human beings or say that commercial farmed, inhumane crap is better than what I do.
> 
> With that I am through with this thread, I am sure to the great joy of many, nothing more to add and I hope it dies quickly.


But there are boobs on this thread... how can you be "through" with it!?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clever Moniker said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TT but honestly I think more important than a badge, if you don't hunt I totally respect that, Buns knows this. Please do not tell me I should somehow be ashamed or not like who I am. Please do not compare pics of my food to dead human beings or say that commercial farmed, inhumane crap is better than what I do.
> 
> With that I am through with this thread, I am sure to the great joy of many, nothing more to add and I hope it dies quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are boobs on this thread... how can you be "through" with it!?
Click to expand...

Yes, the core mission of this thread is now about Boobs; anything else is just an after-thought at this point..


----------



## Clever Moniker

Who cares about badges anyways. I'm gonna go hunt.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 46291


----------



## Toddy

My hunting badge is a fat belly and a clear conscience.


----------



## Toddy

Oh and just my 5 pennies worth on hunting badges. I have no need for them BUT if such a thing were to exist on here then surely pro hunters would feel less obliged to post kill pictures? I only started posting a few of them because I had private messages say "you talk a lot about hunting but where's the proof?" Now if a hunters skill and knowledge could be tested and validated then the need for these pictures would be reduced. I say reduced and not removed because some shots/posts just need a picture to enhance the read. The use of video evidence in this would be pointless in my opinion because it would just encourage people to post bogus videos of already dead animals 'staged' and being shot such as we've all seen in the past.


----------



## B.P.R

This aint gonna happen... its a great idea though  ...

I personally believe its a different skill to hunt with a slingshot... than it is to shoot cards or matches in a garage... (or it is where i come from) ... i have seen videos of near enough 'tame' rabbits... must be a different breed in some countries. :hmm: ...

People shoot slingshots for a variety of different reasons... and have different things that they wish to achieve...

I personally only used slingshots to take game or 'to hunt'... but since there was no badge/challenge to this... no 'incentive'... so i set about looking for the card cutting badge and such....

I personally dont video stuff... it all happens 'opportunistically' for me...

If i did video it (like the pigeon)... its a different situation to what im used to...

I also dont take many pictures... i dont need proof...for who?...

And... i dont really eat much of what i kill... its 99.9% of the time... for the ferrets... free food  ...

If the signature is going to be sorted...drop me a pm to sort it out  ...

I hope something soon gets sorted... whether it be badges...or personal signature ...

We have nothing to lose... only to gain  ...


----------



## B.P.R




----------



## GHT

Real hunters don't need badges...they have tattoos... lol


----------



## Bill Hays

My SIX cents worth is that you should strive to be a very good shot BEFORE you go out hunting with a slingshot.... and as a matter of fact, if it were up to me, I'd have it so that you would have to have earned a minimum of a 4 out of 5 from 10 meters badge before posting a picture of one of your kills.

I feel that is a more responsible approach than just letting every "who knows how good or not they are of a shot" shooter post up kills. What I mean is, we SEE the kills.... SO WHAT, we have no idea of how many shots it took, how many injured animals occurred before you got the "perfect" kill picture or any of that.

Just taking someone's word for all this stuff makes me very uncomfortable... but KNOWING a person really is capable of the kind of shooting they say they're showing makes it a LOT more ethical in my opinion. We should support and condone responsible and ethical hunting practices and dissuade a "willy nilly" let's just go hunting and see if we can get a "trophy" picture approach.

You've got to remember, we have a LOT of younger people on these forums who would like to "make their bones" and stand up among men.

All I'm saying is learn to shoot and PROVE IT first... then go hunting if you wish.

THAT is what the badges mean to me... it helps to PROVE competence in the subject you're talking about. Someone sees the lineup of badges on people like Treefork or Jax or others... and they post a hunting story along with pictures... I feel very comfortable in knowing they DEFINITELY are more than capable of doing what they are showing... whereas some kid starts posting (and it's happened more than once on here) fantastic hunting stories and so forth with no proof of ability..... well, I'm just not very open to that is all... and I feel it's irresponsible as well.

So all you guys posting up pics of your kills, proclaiming some sort of self indulgent commentary about not having any badges and not needing them... I think you're being very short sighted and not thinking the situation through enough.


----------



## Clever Moniker

It seems there are 2 camps, those that are pro-badge and those whom are anti-badge, and I suppose I'm somewhere in the middle. I can see the benefit, but I think some see it as elitism and hence, the reason for being anti-badge.

My comment "Who cares about badges anyways. I'm gonna go hunt." was a joke because I made this thread! Haha.

I only have 2 badges both of which I (surprisingly) enjoyed doing, but I don't know if having those badges would validate/invalidate any hunting I have done or will do. Even though I have a couple now, I was making ethical shots long before I did.

I just like everyone to get along... 

This thread was created simply because I noticed there were badges for everything but hunting, so I posed the question. I wish we could have a way to support the ethical efforts of hunters in a similar manner is all.

Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I don't care to jump through the hoops of verification needed for badge brandishing; I'm very proficient, & feel no need to "prove" myself. That said, I see many of my friends from when I was here before now decorated like four-star generals, & especially with my absence, & the fact I'll be going back to work again in a few weeks, I'm debating making some vids (& god bless the poor folks that'd see the results -my own sling) just so I can fit in better with my brethren here upon my next return. I generally only kill for pest control, but my stars & garters, do the rabbits around here tast good, so it'd be groovy if a hunting badge was an option too. Given the fervor over such an acknowledgment of skill though, I think whoever proposed the off-site signature badge was on the money; take it right out of the cryer's hands, but possibly require a badge or two from the site here as a gesture of unity.
So...where's the boobies at?


----------



## B.P.R

Theres people that....

1. Make slingshots to hunt with...

Or

2. Slingshots to shoot targets...

I think it would be daft to have to earn a badge to post kill pictures....

Some people ONLY use slingshots for the purpose of taking game... whether that is to put food on the table...or feed an animal (ferrets/hawk etc) ...

If this site wasnt open to legal hunting..pictures and stories.... it would lose members i am sure...

If the badges are there for the taking - Great...

If not- ahh well.

'Just my two penneth worth'.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

So if I do this? I get this? If I do I'm definitely getting a hat made with this shit on it!


----------



## lightgeoduck

See it seems the dilemma lays with what people are classifying the term " badge " with.

I know and heard( through PM) from many true hunters that use the slingshot to get their game, and it seems the general consensus is hunters for food don't even want a badge and there is no need for it.

I also know the target shooters like the different ways to display their achievements and the badges signify it. Some might feel they are elite, but the truth of the matter it is a means to share it with fellow shooters.

Hunters have that path to display their fortunes by sharing pics and gaining a meal. Target shooters gains are only during the making of beer can targets.. It's what they do afterwards is what they share here.

The badges we have here, give people goals to set and gage themselves and something new people can strive for. Target shooting is a hobby and sport.. Hunting is in a class in itself, and using a slingshot changes it even more.

If one is to quantify a badge ( which doesn't define the individual ) there has to be guidelines to establish a bar. So to eliminate haphazardness there needs to be requirements. Targets have their guidelines, and was has been mentioned before, does display that one is at least capable of using a slingshot properly, and the worse thing that can happen if they don't qualify is maybe a handslaps or fork hit.

So if one wants to quantify a hunting badge as an achievement that needs to be reached, it is only logical to at least display a capability to use a slingshot on targets ( ie earn a few badges )... Otherwise if you just want a badge to say that you are a hunter, then continue sharing in the hunter subforum and add a note in your signature... If you all want to group together and have something similar in your sig.. Fine have at it.... If you have nothing to prove with targets, then you should have nothing to prove with hunting... Can't pick and choose what fits you personally, by doing so it cause what it is causing now...

Just how I see it,, and that is as open minded as one could be... Besides just handing out badges for everything thought of, just to make everyone happy...

LGD


----------



## Jaximus

LGD, I get what you're saying, but let's look at the Power Rangers and Speed Freaks badges. People are building some quite powerful weapons for those badges, yet there is no requirement to prove that the people entering are capable of handling a slingshot in a way that doesn't endanger others. A 40 foot pound slingshot is dangerous and not just to the shooter.

Instead of requirements to enter those competitions there is an expectation of personal responsibility. You trust that the guy that used this forum to build a 500 FPS slingshot and enter Speed Freaks is going to be responsible about the way they do it.

Yes, hunting with a slingshot can get real inhumane real quick if you're a poor shooter or you're using an underpowered rig, but both morally and ethically the responsibility to prevent that rests squarely on the shoulders of the hunter.

It's one thing to establish some kind of guidelines like for the other badges. Getting it on film, maybe pacing out the distance, that's understandable. Forcing hunters to pass some kind of safety inspection before they're eligible to earn a badge is a little much, I think. Irresponsible people will continue to be irresponsible and responsible people will continue doing their thing.


----------



## Bill Hays

So tell me what exactly would be the problem with making sure a person is at least minimally competent with their slingshot before they are allowed to post pictures of kills?

It's not like you're taking away a right or something... It would be just making sure that we've taken steps to help insure a clean and ethical kill,,, a small step showing that we really do care whether a person knows what they're doing or not, before posting pictures of their kills.

Let me just say this... as someone who has taught more than their share of hunter safety and weapons use classes, it is my opinion that the best hunters are the more responsible weapon users.... and I believe no responsible slingshot shooter should shirk the requirement of basic competence before running out and hunting with a slingshot.

Basic marksmanship skills as proven by a simple 4 out of 5 from 10 meters requirement should be mandatory before going out and trying your hand at killing an animal.

It's simple, in my opinion if you can't shoot well enough to get 80% in a 2.5" circle then you shouldn't be hunting... and that's ALWAYS been a requirement for anybody who wants to go hunting with me or to use our stand of woods to hunt in.

Other skills such as stalking and knowing animal behaviours are also important, and are best perfected while hunting and being very observant... but it all starts with accuracy. If you can't hit the target effectively then you have no business hunting in the first place.

A requirement like having to earn a minimal 80% accuracy badge before posting pictures of your kills seems like something that should have already taken place if we really do care about ethical and responsible hunting practices.

Whether there is a special badge for actually hunting is beside the point, and I don't care one way or the other. It's an interesting idea and it's something I would get for myself... if it doesn't happen it's no big deal to me because I completely understand the "P.C." world... but us taking steps to ensure responsible behavior from slingshot shooters who wish to post pictures of their kills... That is something we should have done a long time ago.


----------



## B.P.R

The problem is..

Its an open forum...

If the game is legal...and it was taken legally... why should people have to pass a 'test' in order to post pictures? ..

I can see your point if they were to earn a badge... prove their competency...maybe...

But to just post pictures?...

Naa....

Edited to add....

Fieldcraft... will almost... always be used by guys over in the uk... our rabbits arent hanging about for NOTHING... we work VERY hard to get within shooting distance....

A white rag...and a few side steps aint gonna fool the common british coney  ...


----------



## lightgeoduck

Bill Hays said:


> So tell me what exactly would be the problem with making sure a person is at least minimally competent with their slingshot before they are allowed to post pictures of kills?
> It's not like you're taking away a right or something... It would be just making sure that we've taken steps to help insure a clean and ethical kill,,, a small step showing that we really do care whether a person knows what they're doing or not, before posting pictures of their kills.
> 
> Let me just say this... as someone who has taught more than their share of hunter safety and weapons use classes, it is my opinion that the best hunters are the more responsible weapon users.... and I believe no responsible slingshot shooter should shirk the requirement of basic competence before running out and hunting with a slingshot.
> Basic marksmanship skills as proven by a simple 4 out of 5 from 10 meters requirement should be mandatory before going out and trying your hand at killing an animal.
> 
> It's simple, in my opinion if you can't shoot well enough to get 80% in a 2.5" circle then you shouldn't be hunting... and that's ALWAYS been a requirement for anybody who wants to go hunting with me or to use our stand of woods to hunt in.
> 
> Other skills such as stalking and knowing animal behaviours are also important, and are best perfected while hunting and being very observant... but it all starts with accuracy. If you can't hit the target effectively then you have no business hunting in the first place.
> A requirement like having to earn a minimal 80% accuracy badge before posting pictures of your kills seems like something that should have already taken place if we really do care about ethical and responsible hunting practices.
> Whether there is a special badge for actually hunting is beside the point, and I don't care one way or the other. It's an interesting idea and it's something I would get for myself... if it doesn't happen it's no big deal to me because I completely understand the "P.C." world... but us taking steps to ensure responsible behavior from slingshot shooters who wish to post pictures of their kills... That is something we should have done a long time ago.


My personal opinion, agrees with you 100%. This even went along the lines of the military, ( I understand war is different than hunting ) we spend all of our " down time " training and shooting to ensure everyone is proficient with our weapons.. Shooting at popup targets and paper... It doesn't guarantee it will transition into real life scenarios or even if we ever end up needing to use those skills ( thank god I never had to ), but none the less in helped everyone be prepared. Imagine the brutality during Vietnam when young kids were pushed through and handed a weapon to go to battle while still green.....

Well, that is the extreme case, and just an example to add to the point.. I understand the two are apples and oranges in the big picture..

However, with that being said.. In the interwebz and the forum we have to understand and accept the cyber-reality... I am neither pro nor anti hunting, but understand its place in this community... Generally I would just take someone's word on it being a clean kill and for the most part you can learn how one conducts themselves behind the screen if they conducted themselves properly with their dispatch. I don't forsee any changes in how the hunting subforum is running, well I can say that I won't put my 2cents in any of it.

It's when it comes to a point where it turns into a " competition " or a claim of status that it can get real fuzzy.. It isn't the ones that normally hunting that is the concern, it's the ones that are driven by the " hanging carrot"... Where the difference between targets and game are quite uneasy IMO... And that's another point that I think we are inline with.

LGD


----------



## Bill Hays

First of all, it's not an "open forum". You must be a member and abide by terms of service to post. This is a privately owned forum so those terms of service can be amended as seen fit by the owner.

One of those terms of service, in my opinion, should be a basic proof of competency before posting pictures of your kills. A simple and very responsible thing that no real hunter should be afraid or feel embarrassed to do.

Now as far as the hunting rabbits poke... I guess you don't really know who you're talking to so I'll let it pass somewhat... but suffice to say you show a greyhound and a hare on your sig so you must feel like you know a little something about coursing and rabbit hunting.

Well, I happen to know a little more than just a little something about hunting whether it be with dogs and or guns... since I was born into the Greyhound business and I have owned and operated some of the most successful greyhound farms in the world,,, and right now even though we've trimmed down the business quite substantially I still own the winningest litter in the world for 2013....

Let's just say I "MAY" know a little more than I'm letting on concerning rabbit hunting... so what I do in the videos you reference may look easy and stuff to you... what you don't know is it took a long time to develop a feel for what to do to make it look that easy.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

[quote name="lightgeoduck" 
My personal opinion, agrees with you 100%. This even went along the lines of the military, ( I understand war is different than hunting ) we spend all of our " down time " training and shooting to ensure everyone is proficient with our weapons.. Shooting at popup targets and paper... It doesn't guarantee it will transition into real life scenarios or even if we ever end up needing to use those skills ( thank god I never had to ), but none the less in helped everyone be prepared. Imagine the brutality during Vietnam when young kids were pushed through and handed a weapon to go to battle while still green.....
.
LGD[/quote]

Agree!


----------



## Bill Hays

I think we're in agreement there LGD. I'd prefer some sort of a competency test before hunting, but it's probably not going to happen.

Just remember a couple of things though.... out of sight, out of mind and regulate yourself or be regulated.

Well the proverbial cat is out of the bag, pictures on this and other forums showing the carcasses of dead animals and the slingshots that were used to kill them are plentiful... so it is already becoming front of mind more and more... at some point regulation will happen. It's up to us whether we want to take the first step in that direction the right way or have it thrust upon us in a way that might be far from what we'd like.

We can either condone and inspire responsible usage or we may do nothing and have rules and regulations we dislike far more thrust upon us... one way or the other it will happen. How and when is the question.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Jaximus said:


> LGD, I get what you're saying, but let's look at the Power Rangers and Speed Freaks badges. People are building some quite powerful weapons for those badges, yet there is no requirement to prove that the people entering are capable of handling a slingshot in a way that doesn't endanger others. A 40 foot pound slingshot is dangerous and not just to the shooter.
> 
> Instead of requirements to enter those competitions there is an expectation of personal responsibility. You trust that the guy that used this forum to build a 500 FPS slingshot and enter Speed Freaks is going to be responsible about the way they do it.
> 
> Yes, hunting with a slingshot can get real inhumane real quick if you're a poor shooter or you're using an underpowered rig, but both morally and ethically the responsibility to prevent that rests squarely on the shoulders of the hunter.
> 
> It's one thing to establish some kind of guidelines like for the other badges. Getting it on film, maybe pacing out the distance, that's understandable. Forcing hunters to pass some kind of safety inspection before they're eligible to earn a badge is a little much, I think. Irresponsible people will continue to be irresponsible and responsible people will continue doing their thing.


Yes, you can find the opportunity for someone to be irresponsible in just about anything.. We can spend all day picking apart all aspects of slingshots and dopes will be dopes... However the difference is what is being encouraged. ... With your examples. The two badges are promoting and encouraging one to shooting through a Chrony at what usually with a backdrop or out in the open field ( I know I know ). Hunting badges are encouraging one to shoot at an animal... Now it's to determine how far we are willing to allow a dope to " take the bait " ( using the term loosely ).

I just felt that i should say that... Not trying to sway you Jax ... I don't think the prerequisites are too much and apparently you do... Which is fine.. This is just a discussion for me.. I don't have a dog in this race hunt.  ( see what I did there )


----------



## ndspecial

let the games begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

ndspecial said:


> let the games begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And let the off-topic snipes cease. We're doing well with this thread.


----------



## Jaximus

It's impossible to convey tone through text, so I want to preface this by saying that I'm not trying to be argumentative. I have nothing but respect for both, LGD and Mr. Hays. This is simply my opinion. Not saying anyone is "wrong" or that I'm "right".

I wholeheartedly agree that, as hunters, we should strive to make humane kills. I also completely agree that a person should possess a minimum amount of skill before they should attempt to hunt with whatever weapon they have chosen to hunt with. However, I disagree with imposing some kind of mandatory competency test before a person can even post pictures of a kill.

Let's look at August West (sorry August, just randomly pulled your name). It's obvious August knows what he's doing with a slingshot. He's taken more game with a slingshot that I will probably ever take. Under these proposed rules I would have no problem posting pictures of game I have taken, but August would not be allowed because he doesn't have a 10 meter badge. We're not even talking about shooting for a badge here, we're talking about just posting a picture of a kill. That seems rather extreme to me.

Also, yes, a hunting badge would be desirable for some people and motivate them to shoot at animals. I understand that the idea for a competency test is to reduce the number of animals that may suffer at the hands of an unskilled shooter. I would also say that, of all the tragedies that may occur while using a slingshot, a bad hit on a game animal is pretty far down on the tragedy spectrum. There are far worse things that could happen, things that may be avoided if everyone that competed for, say, a speed badge had to prove that they had a safe backstop, or there was no chance of a projectile leaving their land and harming a human or doing property damage. Yet, there are no proposed measures to decrease the chances of that happening. It's left up to the individual to decide if their backstop is safe, or if they're endangering people when and where they shoot.

It should all come down to individual accountability. No one can tell you that you're ready to hunt. That's a decision you have to make on your own. Also, every hunter realizes that if you hunt long enough, bad shots are going to happen. You can reduce the chances of it happening, but eventually you'll fire a shot that doesn't hit its mark and that will result in undue suffering. That's something every hunter has to accept as a possibility and be prepared for. You can never "legislate" that away.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Jax.. I didn't take your tone in a negative light, and mine wasn't intended to be negative either.. I was just stating my view, and understand that our views don't perfectly align.. Even though we have some agreement in part... It's ok to agree to disagree.. And still have a discussion about something without trying hard to sway one in one direction or another..

So, just incase .. We are cool 

LGD


----------



## youcanthide

Bill Hays said:


> First of all, it's not an "open forum". You must be a member and abide by terms of service to post. This is a privately owned forum so those terms of service can be amended as seen fit by the owner.
> 
> One of those terms of service, in my opinion, should be a basic proof of competency before posting pictures of your kills. A simple and very responsible thing that no real hunter should be afraid or feel embarrassed to do.
> 
> Now as far as the hunting rabbits poke... I guess you don't really know who you're talking to so I'll let it pass somewhat... but suffice to say you show a greyhound and a hare on your sig so you must feel like you know a little something about coursing and rabbit hunting.
> 
> Well, I happen to know a little more than just a little something about hunting whether it be with dogs and or guns... since I was born into the Greyhound business and I have owned and operated some of the most successful greyhound farms in the world,,, and right now even though we've trimmed down the business quite substantially I still own the winningest litter in the world for 2013....
> 
> Let's just say I "MAY" know a little more than I'm letting on concerning rabbit hunting... so what I do in the videos you reference may look easy and stuff to you... what you don't know is it took a long time to develop a feel for what to do to make it look that easy.


Thats a whippet in the signature not a greyhound :what:


----------



## Toddy

My SEVEN pennies worth, with hunting it is not possible to get up to 'take 100' before posting the video "evidence"


----------



## B.P.R

Whao bill.... calm yourself fella....

Did you see the big '  ' ... at the end of my post... thats a 'SMILE' ....

This IS an open forum... you can view the pages and topics without a members account....

Posting pictures... of legal game... taken legally... doesnt warrant the permission from a mod...

This place will go downhill...if restrictions like that were put in place...


----------



## Toddy

I see my previous post was removed, oh well at least I know it hit the mark.

It is ridiculous to even consider a merit badge before you can even post a kill picture as video evidence is plainly all to easy to 'doctor'. It seems funny that people are all to willing to accept that certain shots are real but then want evidence to 'prove' a clean kill.


----------



## August West

Never mind

I am not going to get back into this. I have already made my views clear, and anything else is a waste of time.


----------



## Toddy

Oh in case many of you don't know me. Here are my credentials.

UKCA 10m winner 2013

UKCA 20m Second 2013

20m Eagle Eye winner 2012

10m Eagle Eye 3rd in the team event 2013.

Hunter for over 40 years and solely with a catapult for the last 10.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Toddy said:


> Oh in case many of you don't know me. Here are my credentials.
> UKCA 10m winner 2013
> UKCA 20m Second 2013
> 20m Eagle Eye winner 2012
> 10m Eagle Eye 3rd in the team event 2013.
> Hunter for over 40 years and solely with a catapult for the last 10.


Wait are you stating all men don't have to brag all the time??? Whew I'm glad I wasn't the only one


----------



## phil

I do believe that you must have a good level of experience before going shooting game  shooting cards and matches at 33 feet is great shooting and you need great skill to do it but I think the key is field craft you need to have a good idea of the range your target is to make a good kill I do shoot at cards and matches to try wining a badge or to but not got there yet but out in the field is were you will learn most up trees down hills near and far shots getting to know your ranges I do think Bill is right in that we don't want people jumping the gun to try getting a hunting badge I think the must have some skill of shooting first


----------



## Toddy

I guess I am saying that S.S. sLinGeR I also realise I don't post on here very much and people really don't 'know' me.


----------



## hickymick

Hunting badger's is wrong ... Even if they do cause tb in uk ... I think its wrong to hunt badges with cattys ,,They should be shot with big rifles or dug to with terriers ...

Uk law state's you can not even disturb their sets ....

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Toddy

hahahaha you're a funny man Mick


----------



## treefork

I believe slingshots are on the threshold of really taking off and becoming more popular and mainstream again. Every thing we do needs to be done with the foresight on how narrow minded fearful outsiders perceive it. I Know I would like to have others near me to shoot with and share the sport. As we grow this will happen. Be patient. If badges are the issue here I will be the first to give mine up. They seem to invoke so much negativity around here by those who don't have them. When the badge thing originally came out it did not appeal to me. It wasn't until LGD posted in the Qualifier post the purpose of them. It made sense. It would give me a goal purpose and enthusiasm doing this on camera and sharing it with the rest of the world. It was like I wasn't alone in my back yard anymore. I got the same experience from doing the "Pocket Predator Contest". My greatest shooting and forum experience. We had fun. We bonded. We supported each other. We were shooting together side by side through the internet. That's what it's all about. I say get off your key board and on your slingshot and you may surprise your self. Don't be jealous. Shoot! Practice! All the information is here in the forum pages. Just do it!!!


----------



## B.P.R

I think the badges...give an incentive to record...and post videos of certain things....

Share the experience and keep the forum alive...

I like watching videos... you get to see the person behind the keyboard...


----------



## GHT

It makes me uneasy to see how many people are viewing hunters as some sort of second class humans, of lesser morals than themselves, prone to lying etc. If a man wants to hunt, let him, its his god given right. Get on with your own lives and count your blessings.


----------



## lightgeoduck

GHT said:


> It makes me uneasy to see how many people are viewing hunters as some sort of second class humans, of lesser morals than themselves, prone to lying etc. If a man wants to hunt, let him, its his god given right. Get on with your own lives and count your blessings.


I agree, it is ashame that people can think that way of ANYONE... however I don't see that occurring in this thread, nor the topic even being about a humans stature in society.

LGD


----------



## Bill Hays

Go hunt, that's fine... I DON'T care.

But if you choose to post pictures of your kills I think it should be mandatory that you are, at the very minimum, a good enough shot to hit 80% in a 2.5" target.... and you should be man enough to be able to prove it.

You're able to post pictures and video of your kills, you should be able to do the same with a simple qualifier target as well. PERIOD

Toddy, I did not doubt your abilities. But you did take it upon yourself to post kills... so let me ask you this... What is the purpose of posting pictures of your kills except to show others you are proud of your accomplishment?

There is no shame in feeling proud of that and you're an experienced hunter and crack shot... so why don't you feel even the least bit obligated to show leadership to the younger shooters who wish to emulate you hunt responsibly as well?

You don't think shooting well should be a prerequisite to hunting? Of course you do. So why the resistance to us taking it upon ourselves to make sure that is so before someone starts posting pictures of their kills?

It doesn't take away from anyone's "freedoms" you're allowed to hunt, shoot, do whatever you like... just when you decide to post your kills you are for sure a good enough shot that you're not causing a lot of unnecessary trauma to the local wildlife.

Believe me when I tell you, animal rights advocates have already checked out what's going on with the slingshot world... and the nature of the AR is to pick on the weakest link they can in the hunting chain. We ARE the weakest link. If we do have a young person get on here and post pictures of their kills... then come to find out that kid injured many animals and was not proficient in the use of his slingshot... and we have comments to go along with his pictures of "good shooting", "way to go" and so forth....

You don't think legislation will be drawn up to ban slingshots?

Of course it will. I'm sure there's many legislators who would like their name on a piece of legislation "protecting wildlife" from unnecessary pain and injury.... and right now we're an easy target that doesn't even have sense enough to see two steps into the future.

When I say this stuff I say it from experience.

The Greyhound business was literally twice as big 10 years ago as it is now... and in 10 more years there may not be a "business" at all.

Why is this?

Mainly it's due to stupidity on our own part..

We allowing greedy manipulative people to steer our industry in a direction that ignores AR concerns... stupid owners who didn't/don't care about the welfare of their stock after it's out of their direct control.

Stupid stuff like some idiots allowing themselves to be videoed while doing things they shouldn't have been doing... and so forth and so on.

In reality the Greyhound industry is no more "bloody" than any other like business that deals with live animals... but we are the weakest link in the chain and we are the ones the ARs go after the most.

The slingshot world is very much a parallel to the greyhound business. We can either take steps to ensure our future by taking small steps to safeguard responsible use... or we can be eventually eliminated.


----------



## GHT

I do understand the argument, but I would prefer to approach it believing that the poster is a capable/responsible person sharing a moment with us, I like to take people as I find them , not examine their CV first.
My silly counter argument for trusting in people is,....wait for it ..lol.
Anyone posting an image of themselves on the forum with a person aged under 18(or age of legal responsibility in your region) should display to admin in advance proof of parentage or guardianship, if not then explain in full their relationship to said minor and then show written permission from legal guardian approving of the photos to be shown on public forum. We could go on with other daft examples, but you get my drift, 
Just my view, and I reserve the right to change it as I see fit lol.


----------



## Charles

All right ... I will post a few observations.

Let me begin by saying I have been a hunter all my life. Everyone who knows me more than casually knows that. I do not hide it. If asked, I readily say I am a hunter. In social situations if someone begins to denigrate hunting or hunters, I am the first to speak up in defense of hunting. I am not the one who feels the need to password protect videos of shooting a squirrel so that only selected individuals can watch.

Now, more to the point, in spite of all the rhetoric so far, it is still not clear to me what a "hunting badge" is supposed to signify.

In my experience, I have taken small game with a slingshot at distances from less than 10 feet to more than 50 feet. So killing an animal with a slingshot is not much proof of marksmanship. By contrast, the marksmanship badges have fairly strict criteria ... and that is a very big difference.

What about stalking ability and bushcraft? Shooting a squirrel out of a tree in your back yard is hardly proof of stalking ability and requires no bushcraft skills. Shooting a rat from 10 feet away that is feeding on cast off seed beneath a bird feeder is hardly proof of bushcraft skills. Shooting a roosting bird at night using a spot light does not to my mind compare in stalking skills to shooting a rabbit in an open field during daylight. Or if I come across a fool hen (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spruce_Grouse) and shoot it from 3 feet away, how is that a demonstration of hunting skill? I do not see that a hunting badge signifies stalking ability nor bushcraft skills.

So just what is a hunting badge supposed to signify, other than the fact that you have killed some small animal with your slingshot?

And just what does the suggested requirement that you cook and eat your kill have to do with hunting? The animal is just as dead, whether you eat it or not. If I kill something and feed it to my dog or to my ferrets, does that make me less of a hunter? Does it require more stalking and bushcraft skills or more skill with a slingshot to cook my kill and eat it than it does to feed my kill to my dog ... or to leave it in the bush for the foxes and buzzards?

And then of course there is a real problem of how to determine who should get such a badge. In my experience, and in the experience of other hunters here, it is very difficult in most hunting situations to video the action. It has been suggested that just a photo of the dead animal should suffice. But a photo of a dead animal is no real testament to how it was killed. Nor it is a testament to the skills required to make the kill. How is one to adjudicate the awarding of the badges?

My suggestion is that those who want a hunting badge should just go to their profile page and for their signature just insert something like the following:

*I have killed small animals with my slingshot.*

That will let everyone on the forum know that you consider yourself to be a hunter, and a successful one at that. And if you are so proud of it, perhaps you could make up a bumper sticker with the same sentence and put it on your vehicle ... BUT, I do not think that will do much to advance the image of the sport of slingshots.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## B.P.R

Getting a little daft now...


----------



## ghost0311/8541

if its not that big of a deal then why no badge it should be up to the person posting on the hunting site if they want one or not. i hunt i take pictures of my kills that was some thing my dad had told me i should do many years ago not to brag but as respect for the animals we take because when they are gone the pics wont be. my dad was a non hunter also. have i recovered every thing i have shot fact is no i have not but i do my best to make a clean kill and do the right thing have i missed sure have many times that make me a bad hunter i dont think so. and when i comes down to it we have mods in control of it that are going to make the ones on the forum do how they want it done or we would have the opption to have one not just post on the avatar what make me any diffrent than a target shooter nothing i just pick a diffrent target and dont get a badge not that it really make a hell of a differnts any way but the right to chose if i want one or not is what upsets me i could care less about cuting cards or strings or lighting matchs you taget shooter want a shot to do put a beer bottle on its side at 33 feet and shoot threw the mouth and bust the bottom out with out hiting the mouth or neck i seen it done not 1 or 2 time but ever time the man done it at fred bear musem at a bow shot.


----------



## hickymick

B.P.R said:


> Getting a little daft now...


What do you mean ... I have been shooting and hitting uk safety matches at 33ft... I can't win a catty because I can't post videos and we don't have strike anywhere matches in uk,, :naughty: maybe I can win a catty for my daft efforts ... :stupidcomp: :stupidcomp:


----------



## August West

Mick, give this a try.  

http://www.instructables.com/id/Strike-anywhere-matches/


----------



## Toddy

Bill, for me on a personal note I only post pictures of dead game rarely even though I hunt most every day. To me the picture shows others who don't know me something about who I am at the core. It shows that I genuinely hunt and am not some keyboard hunter (of which there are many). To me it shows a level of skill all be it different skills as your target shooting pictures/videos.

The youngsters look up to people like you Bill because of your videos but imo they also need hunters to look up to. Kill pictures show these youngsters nothing except a dead animal, but they inspire. They inspire the young to ask questions, how? where? with what? etc. Any half decent hunter will answer with encouragement and talk about the needs of a hunter. Stealth, knowledge of the target species and the respect for life. The experienced hunter will talk about field craft of course but above all he will talk about the desire to be accurate.

Now accuracy is an odd thing as well you know. I have seen guys over here who are at least as good as me go to pieces in front of a crowd at a competition. I have seen full grown men who are very skilled shots unable to release at their first live animal. Now these people would win these accuracy badges with no problem at all, but would wound more game than any novice. Hunting has to be learned like any other skill and no merit badge is going to help that learning curve. Hunting badges I could care less about but mine and others 'right' to post pictures of our successful hunts I will defend as long as I draw breath.

Sorry if I've waffled on but I am passionate about my hunting and even more so about hunting with a catapult.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I LoL'd at jealousy...the only thing I envy is the time to do it...I'm also glad I don't question my manhood due to a lack of colourful pixels.
I am on vacation though, & since I'm in the presence of some of the most respected experts in the field, I'll ask here instead of start a new thread/drudge through the archives...what's the best model chrony out there? Is it readily available at a brick & mortar, or best purchased on line?


----------



## August West

TT,

I have an F1 that has done me in good stead and I ordered mine, they may be available at bass pro or something but easier to just order.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

August West said:


> TT,
> I have an F1 that has done me in good stead and I ordered mine, they may be available at bass pro or something but easier to just order.


An "F1"? Who makes it, do you know off the top of your head? Thanks, August...


----------



## Toddy

the F1 is the one I have to. Not the best by a mile but easily good enough for us.


----------



## Toddy

http://www.shootingchrony.com/


----------



## August West

http://www.amazon.com/Shooting-Chrony-F-1-Chronograph-green/dp/B001BR3364/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386005695&sr=8-1&keywords=f1+chrony


----------



## Tentacle Toast

There's two types, from what I've garnered here; one that uses sound for its determination of fps, & another that does not..the latter is more accurate, if I read correctly. Is the F1 of the latter persuasion?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Toddy said:


> http://www.shootingchrony.com/





August West said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Shooting-Chrony-F-1-Chronograph-green/dp/B001BR3364/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386005695&sr=8-1&keywords=f1+chrony


Ask & ye shall receive, no? LoL, thank you both immensely!


----------



## Toddy

The F1 is of the latter persuasion


----------



## Bill Hays

Toddy said:


> Bill, for me on a personal note I only post pictures of dead game rarely even though I hunt most every day. To me the picture shows others who don't know me something about who I am at the core. It shows that I genuinely hunt and am not some keyboard hunter (of which there are many). To me it shows a level of skill all be it different skills as your target shooting pictures/videos.
> 
> The youngsters look up to people like you Bill because of your videos but imo they also need hunters to look up to. Kill pictures show these youngsters nothing except a dead animal, but they inspire. They inspire the young to ask questions, how? where? with what? etc. Any half decent hunter will answer with encouragement and talk about the needs of a hunter. Stealth, knowledge of the target species and the respect for life. The experienced hunter will talk about field craft of course but above all he will talk about the desire to be accurate.
> 
> Now accuracy is an odd thing as well you know. I have seen guys over here who are at least as good as me go to pieces in front of a crowd at a competition. I have seen full grown men who are very skilled shots unable to release at their first live animal. Now these people would win these accuracy badges with no problem at all, but would wound more game than any novice. Hunting has to be learned like any other skill and no merit badge is going to help that learning curve. Hunting badges I could care less about but mine and others 'right' to post pictures of our successful hunts I will defend as long as I draw breath.
> 
> Sorry if I've waffled on but I am passionate about my hunting and even more so about hunting with a catapult.


That's all good and well... FYI I too hunt every day, for at least a little while anyway... and like you I rarely post pictures. Not because I'm not proud or happy for the thrill of the hunt or the eventual kill but mainly because I rarely carry a camera or even a cell phone for that matter (ask anyone who's been trying to contact me that way), plus I just don't care to take a picture of everything I do.

My contention is very simple and very straightforward... I want to make sure whoever is posting pictures of their kills is actually a good enough shot to have been out hunting in the first place. Freezing in front of a camera or an audience is not an excuse in my opinion. Either a person is a good enough shot or they're not, with minimal practice in front of a camera they'll get the task done if they really want to.

My concerns about inadequate marksmen shooting and unnecessarily injuring animals is legitimate and very real... and if something is not done by us then something will be done to us. It's that simple.

The badge thing.... that's a whole different issue.

I don't really care one way or the other to much about that. But if there was a badge for hunting, I would try to get it... not as a trophy to show off to everyone, but as a show of SUPPORT for hunting done in an ethical manner. Just like all the badges... they are not for bragging rights, they are there because that person supports the activity and isn't afraid to step up and show it.


----------



## Toddy

"My contention is very simple and very straightforward... I want to make sure whoever is posting pictures of their kills is actually a good enough shot to have been out hunting in the first place. Freezing in front of a camera or an audience is not an excuse in my opinion. Either a person is a good enough shot or they're not, with minimal practice in front of a camera they'll get the task done if they really want to.

My concerns about inadequate marksmen shooting and unnecessarily injuring animals is legitimate and very real... and if something is not done by us then something will be done to us. It's that simple."

..and my contention is that no test is of any use as it will not show any competency in the field or in front of live game. People should be encouraged to be a good shot before hunting not told like some school child. You, me, nor anybody else has been put in charge of the ethical hunters society. Hunting ethically is something we all should learn along life rich highway, not have it rammed down our throats. As for the antis, well they'll be there screaming 'murderer' whether we show due care or not.

So I guess we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Bill Hays

One must do what they can. With no even minimum requirements in place we are just setting ourselves up for a tragedy later on.


----------



## Toddy

If we fear the animal rights activists then perhaps the hunting section should be removed completely? Personally I think hunting is a good thing and I will not hide the fact I do it through fear of the antis. I have heard this tremor through the catapult world for some time now and I honestly think the antis will try to ban them whether we post hunting pictures or not. The only defence we have is to post the pictures to show we are not embarrassed by them,. We should celebrate the hunt, not hide it.

If hunting with catapults is a humane and ethical way to hunt (I truly believe it is) then why worry about a few people whose sole aim in life is to interfere with everybody else' way of life. They condemn,hunting and yet condone violent acts upon humans which of course are just another animal species, ironic really but it does show their thought process is not quite sane.


----------



## B.P.R

I seen not long back... a page set up... by anti's...mocking people who were injured in hunting accidents....

There was a really young lad who was paralysed while hunting... and the comments were SICK...

That anti- hunting bunch... have no morals... no common sense... and obviously lead a very very sad life....

Lets not let them.... affect how we go about our business...

They aint worth shit.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

B.P.R said:


> I seen not long back... a page set up... by anti's...mocking people who were injured in hunting accidents....
> There was a really young lad who was paralysed while hunting... and the comments were SICK...
> That anti- hunting bunch... have no morals... no common sense... and obviously lead a very very sad life....
> Lets not let them.... affect how we go about our business...
> They aint worth ****.


I always laugh at the hypocrisy of a "side" that so vocally lambasts the actions of the "other" in one breath, only to wish the same (or as you've stated, much worse) with another...


----------



## Toddy

and yet many try to hide what they do for fear these people will try to get their chosen weapon banned?? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## B.P.R

If hunting with a slingshot was banned.... would it stop people using them for small game? ...

I think not...

It would be a sure way... to see a massive boom in users....


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...has there ever been a successful prohibition?


----------



## Imperial

i blame all the anti-hunting sentiment on disney cartoons, pixie stix, and beiber.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

people set in there ways wont change so let change the topic no badges for you hunters hang your head in shame and kill paper and matches and string its all high fiber any way.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Can I please remind people of the thread topic?

This isn't about blanket-bashing any group of people (such as animal rights activists), it's about discussing if there should be an official SSF badge for hunting.

From what I gathered, my initial "why not just put it in your signature" suggestion was fairly popular. Why not just do that? It fulfills your purposes and doesn't necessitate people to sit through your hunting videos/pictures to verify the 'ethical' / 'humane' kill.

The more pages of off-topic brow-beating about the rights of hunters in multiple countries occurs, the less useful this topic becomes.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

same reason you dont put the 10m badge in your signature.


----------



## Clever Moniker

ghost0311/8541 said:


> same reason you dont put the 10m badge in your signature.


Off topic I know, I apologize. Ghost, your in box is full, I can't pm you.


----------



## August West

Ears burning Buns? HAHAHAHA

I know, I know, being a smart ass again.


----------



## Toddy

I don't honestly see how the discussion about animal rights activists is off topic. Because if it wasn't for those people (all of them including the ones on this forum) having such ridiculous views then the hunting badge would have been seen as a great idea and this thread would not have gone on for 10 pages.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Toddy said:


> I don't honestly see how the discussion about animal rights activists is off topic. Because if it wasn't for those people (all of them including the ones on this forum) having such ridiculous views then the hunting badge would have been seen as a great idea and this thread would not have gone on for 10 pages.


I think this is now the longest thread in the hunting section. :S


----------



## SmilingFury

This is a real discussion with several sides being represented. Before this thread goes any further, I have to do something...






Ok, continue.


----------



## Toddy

....and I'd like to teach the world the joys of hunting your own food. Especially over a Coke


----------



## lightgeoduck

Toddy said:


> I don't honestly see how the discussion about animal rights activists is off topic. Because if it wasn't for those people (all of them including the ones on this forum) having such ridiculous views then the hunting badge would have been seen as a great idea and this thread would not have gone on for 10 pages.


Ok,,, now I haven't changed my views on this... mainly because I don't have strong views with hunting on either side of the fence.

I still remain with the stance that a "hunters badge" in the sense if it is going along with the same concept of the target badges could lead to what I have already stated.. encouraging inexperienced members that are searching for "glory" to do something they are not prepared to do just for the hunger of an internet badge... where if that was the case in target badges, they only harming an inanimated target (well actually not, if they don't have the skills to hit the can).

The other concern would be if it was handled as I just mentioned.. what would the final gauge be? meaning its not like it would be like a deer hunting comp where the antlers are rating the sucess of the catch.. would it be a numbers count (how many squirrels) or factor a badge for distances as they progress further? all of which could lead to inhumane practices for the inexperienced hunter.. or the non-hunter wanting to keep up...

NOW, Toddy.. it seems like you are taking this (and surely others as well) as a question on the segnificance or value one thinks of the hunter themselves.. If that's the case.. this is where I believe rather a "hunter's badge" a "Hunter's insignia" would be more suited

since target badges are to encourage progress and acheivements of them... and insignia would indicate who one really is.. this way if you really are not a hunter.. or you are just getting into hunting.. the progress would be as it has always been .. the difference would you have something that display that would allow the "viewers" to know the person behind the words when giving advice..

To truly make this a "valid" insignia.. the definitions would have to be put in place

i.e. a clean kill has to be made

photo shared in hunter sub-forum..

photo of prepped meal.. since I would assume a meal would confirm its a hunt and not pest control, right?

or anything that a hunter would classify another as a hunter...

who knows... if people could agree.. it may happen...I do know (I am not in the position to authorise that), however, that I wouldn't endorse anything that encourage someone to "show boat" where animals are concerned.... it's one thing moving from cans to matches or 10m to 30m with paper targets and another in a hunt.

Did I hit a mark.. or is do I just start another drive around the loop?

LGD


----------



## Toddy

good post Mr Duck.

The badge thing itself as I have said I don't really care about. I do care about the hunting sub group being able to post pictures of game without the need to pass some silly test though.

The idea of some form of insignia which demotes a known hunting member. Known not just for hunting but good knowledge of hunting practises and set ups would be a good thing if it could be done as this would point the learners in the right direction for asking questions. I genuinely have no idea how that could be found out other than what people show and say over time. Perhaps it will be down to having a hunting auditor on here rather than a moderator? Someone who actually hunts with a catapult and is a respected member. Someone to oversee the insignia application for people who show over a period of time they are responsible and knowledgeable?

I'm rambling because I don't have the answer.... sorry.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Toddy said:


> good post Mr Duck.
> 
> The badge thing itself as I have said I don't really care about. I do care about the hunting sub group being able to post pictures of game without the need to pass some silly test though.
> 
> The idea of some form of insignia which demotes a known hunting member. Known not just for hunting but good knowledge of hunting practises and set ups would be a good thing if it could be done as this would point the learners in the right direction for asking questions. I genuinely have no idea how that could be found out other than what people show and say over time. Perhaps it will be down to having a hunting auditor on here rather than a moderator? Someone who actually hunts with a catapult and is a respected member. Someone to oversee the insignia application for people who show over a period of time they are responsible and knowledgeable?
> 
> I'm rambling because I don't have the answer.... sorry.


I don't have the answer either ... and I don't concider it rambling.. I call it brainstorming 

As for the first comment.. again I don't have authority, but I am guessing this sub-forum isn't going to change anytime soon...

LGD


----------



## ndspecial

Wow this Thread is long. has the hunting badge been made already. I would assume if we have a Hunting section in the forum, whats a badge. and if ppl are against hunting why do they even enter the hunting section in the first place.

I also think they the badge design should have hunters safety orange.


----------



## D.Nelson

I don't think there is a need for badges. Although hunting is my primary interest with the slingshot. The hunting section is fine as it is in my opinion.

I think skill shots deserve badges, not hunting.


----------



## D.Nelson

I was thinking about this today, when you get badges for killing something, I think that's when it goes too far. Like others have said, I think the "badge" is a photo for the books and a meal in your belly.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Not really for the kill its for showing you are a hunter once the tribe looked up to the best and most fearless of the hunters not that way any more.


----------



## dhansen

All badges are a joke.


----------



## zippo

Lets pull this one to the top..

Non-hunters giving advice on the hunting forum can really mislead beginners..

I suggest that if there will be badges you wouldn't need to have a video of the kill as

some people don't have a camera/don't know how to film(or upload)/don't want to be on camera..

You just need to post a pic at the end of the hunt.

When Clever moniker posted this he really had a point.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Another oldie but goody...


----------



## Nobodo

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Not really for the kill its for showing you are a hunter once the tribe looked up to the best and most fearless of the hunters not that way any more.


It used to be that people relied on hunting skills for survival; now except in very rare circumstances it is a sport or a way to save money on supermarket meat purchases.

It makes sense to have two new badges; an "exclusive target shooter" badge and a "target and hunter" badge.

An individual could choose to have either or neither.

These would be badges that are not earned by action but instead by statement.

A couple of simple options on a form would be all it took; "I exclusively shoot targets and do not hunt with my slingshot" or "I shoot targets and also hunt with my slingshot" or neither.

The existing accuracy badges are not of the type "I managed to film myself hitting a target one single time with a completely unknown number of misses from a completely unknown distance", but in reality that is what a "see what I accomplished in hunting" badge would be.

Some might argue that the card cutting or match striking badges could be earned with one lucky shot out of 10,000 filmed shots, but at least it is from a known, measured distance.

Also pretty much anybody living anywhere can try to get 3 shots out of 5 inside a small circle from 10 meters, but some people live in areas where game animals almost walk right into their laps whereas others live in areas where there are practically no wild animals to be found anywhere.

In this picture the mule deer buck was 6 feet away from me while I got mail from the mailbox. The deer was in the garden in the rocks in the background, but actually followed me as I walked toward the mailbox, curious what I was doing. I guess the point is just that bagging an animal has so many variables in it that would be practically impossible to judge impartially from a video or from after-the-fact pictures that I don't think a badge for the accomplishment of killing an animal is a good thing. I like to hunt and especially enjoy the time with others while camping and hunting, but just don't think there's an impartial way to judge hunting skills for a slingshot hunting accomplishment badge.


----------

